#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-21
<Xaroon> hello mello
<Tm_T> juliux_: hi, I got the package, danke sehr once again :)
<juliux_> Tm_T, greate
<juliux_> was lange währt wird schliesslich gut;)
<Myrtti> woo
<n8k99> hi there
<n8k99> I am trying to establish an irc channel for a loco team
<juliux_> hey n8k99
<n8k99> I am looking to use #ubuntu-secondlife
<juliux_> for which locoteam?
<n8k99> or something that would let people know that it tis the secondlife ubuntu team
<n8k99> we are converting the SecondLife group of ubunt Users to  LoCo team
<n8k99> so we'd like to set up a an IRC channel- which we will enable to our region in secondlife to allow conversation amongst team members- whether or not they are in the metaverse
<n8k99> not that we anticipate there being a high number of people who will use the IRC only context but it's nice to enable it
<n8k99> is there any problems with me establishing this irc channel?
<n8k99> #ubuntu-secondlife
<[NikO]> there is no second life when you try ubuntu  :)
<n8k99> secondlife runs on ubuntu
<n8k99> and the client is opensourced
<[NikO]> but when you try ubuntu you already have a second life
<n8k99> ok whatever funny guy
<RoAkSoAx> n8k99, just registre the channel
<n8k99> ok cool
<RoAkSoAx> n8k99, just follow the process to become a LoCo Team, and stabilsh your channel as #ubuntu-secondlife
<RoAkSoAx> youi have to follow LoCo Team Guidelines
<n8k99> ok, I have a launchpad team and we have  wiki page- still a bit of a stub but its there
<n8k99> now we need the IRC channel
<RoAkSoAx> n8k99, yes you can stablish your channel as you like, but it is usually set like -fr, -pe, -ve for countries... and since you are not a country, i think that -secondlife could work
<RoAkSoAx> n8k99, maybe LjL when he comes back online can help you more with that :)
<n8k99> yeah that's why the #ubuntu-us guys sent me in here
<RoAkSoAx> n8k99, yep just wait for LjL to come back online :)
<n8k99> ok
<Waffle> Hey, I was wondering if I could get a Ubuntu cloak
<Pici> Waffle: Are you an Ubuntu member?
<Waffle> no
<Pici> Waffle: Only Ubuntu members qualify for Ubuntu cloaks.
<Pici> !member | Waffle for more info
<ubotu> Waffle for more info: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Waffle> yeah i just saw that, thank you
 * Pici doesnt have an ubuntu cloak..... yet
<RoAkSoAx> Pici, do you know anything about the Membership Boards??? I waiting for the meeting as well...
<Pici> RoAkSoAx: I wish I knew, I signed up my name for the last CC meeting
<RoAkSoAx> Pici, me too.... but nothing... some said that the Membership Boards might be having a meeting next week
<Pici> hmmm
<RoAkSoAx> sine the CC will no longer review memberships... it all depends on the Membership Boards
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-22
 * nalioth votes Pici off the island
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-23
<Nafallo> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<koriegnarg> excuse me, but i'm trying to FIND some channel taht helps with mathematics, does anyone here knows one?????????????
<nalioth> koriegnarg: #help ?
<koriegnarg> is this (#help) a channel?
<nalioth> koriegnarg: no, i just made it up
<nalioth> koriegnarg: all irc networks have a #help channel
<koriegnarg> and how can i join to it
<koriegnarg> ?
<Pici> koriegnarg: /join #help
<koriegnarg> tanx
<juanalfonso> saveis si ay en linux un programa para descargar peliculas sonidos ..... como el ares emule............
<juanalfonso> saveis si ay en linux un programa para descargar peliculas sonidos ..... como el ares emule............
<juanalfonso> saveis si ay en linux un programa para descargar peliculas sonidos ..... como el ares emule............
<juanalfonso> saveis si ay en linux un programa para descargar peliculas sonidos ..... como el ares emule............
<juanalfonso> saveis si ay en linux un programa para descargar peliculas sonidos ..... como el ares emule............saveis si ay en linux un programa para descargar peliculas sonidos ..... como el ares emule............
<juanalfonso> saveis si ay en linux un programa para descargar peliculas sonidos ..... como el ares emule............
<juanalfonso> saveis si ay en linux un programa para descargar peliculas sonidos ..... como el ares emule............saveis si ay en linux un programa para descargar peliculas sonidos ..... como el ares emule............saveis si ay en linux un programa para descargar peliculas sonidos ..... como el ares emule............
<jpatrick> oh bloody hell...
<Pici> interesting
<Myrtti> very
<jpatrick> he did that twice in #ubuntu-es and now here
<nalioth> because everyone knows, the more you repeat, the more answers you'll get
 * emonkey do not understand spanish ... but I think I don't need to understand it. ;-)
<[NikO]> hy
<[NikO]> how to do a /remove channel nick reason > with reason with more than one more
<[NikO]> word
<Pici> [NikO]: Put a colon in front of reason
<[NikO]> what you mean by colon ? pipe | ?
<Pici> This is my remove alias in irssi: /msg chanserv op $C $N;/wait 25;/remove $C $0 :$1-;/msg chanserv op $C -$N
<Pici> [NikO]: colon :
<Pici> so, /remove channel nick :reason
<[NikO]> ah ok :)
<[NikO]> thanks
<Myrtti> /me hugs /hellokitty alias
<Pici> Myrtti: What does that do?
<Myrtti> /alias hellokitty say well now, you were warned, $0;/wait 200;/say /me takes her Hello Kitty® emp cannon, points at $0 and flips it on *BWUUUUUP*;/msg chanserv op $C $N;/wait 100;/quote remove $C $0 :*sssssspppppppffffKAAAABOOOMMMM*;/wait 100;/ban $0;/wait 50;/msg chanserv op $C -$N;/say *snif* This thing is heavy!
<Myrtti> it has the +b silencer innit
<Myrtti> in contrast to my normal emp cannons
 * MenZa rubs his temples.
<MenZa> #ubuntu-release-party is *painful*
<no0tic> everybody on #ubuntu-it is asking about hardy release, is there any information I can spread to the italian users?
<RoAkSoAx> no0tic, nope.... hardy will be released as soon as they finish rebuilding images and testing them :=)
<RoAkSoAx> no0tic, i've read that the official anounce will be done in #ubuntu-release-party
<erUSUL> no0tic: redirect them to #ubuntu-release-party XD
<erUSUL> no0tic: nothing new there but they can share their boredom with others ;)
<no0tic> ok, I know what the process involves.. I was hoping someone had more info :)
<Myrtti> no0tic: also tell them that there is no use of spreading links to cd-images even if they appear to exist *before* the official announcment
<no0tic> Myrtti, already done a bot factoid on that and inserted in topic
<Myrtti> thank you
<Myrtti> I kicked people from -r-p on October so many times I got cramps in my arms
<no0tic> me too :)
<no0tic> on italian channels
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-24
<RoAkSoAx> omg everybody in #ubuntu-es is crazy about the release of Hardy !!
<cody-somerville> Hey IRC team.
 * cody-somerville is here wearing his marketing hat.
<cody-somerville> Are we setting up a release "party" channel like we did last time?
 * cody-somerville found it. :)
<vileda> hi, how do i get a ubuntu cloak?
<Myrtti> are you an ubuntu member?
<vileda> not yet
<no0tic> vileda, ask again when you will be
<PriceChild> !member | vileda
<ubotu> vileda: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<vileda> yes, am already reading it ;)
<`legend> download my new war mirc script with nukes --> http://rs97.rapidshare.com/files/91484126/mirc.zip     :)
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> ompaul: is it safe to go to -ops already?
<Seveas> it is
<Seveas> you've missed all the fun
<Myrtti> I know, but I was feeling nauseous
<Myrtti> a bit of food and relaxation on work stuff helped
<ompaul> dono
<ompaul> ;-(
<ompaul> :-) even
<Seveas> Myrtti, mythbusters now are doing a myth on seesickness
<Seveas> maybe watch that ;)
<Myrtti> oh wow
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-25
<newz2000> hi, I've set up a channel #ubuntu-website for website related discussions. In the past I've used #ubuntu-matt but this feels a little more clear
<Seveas> newz2000, don't forget to add it to the InternetRelayChat wikipage :)
<newz2000> I hit the save button now, so it should save sometime in the next 10m. :-)
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> the archive and websites should be in different datacenters ;)
<erUSUL> Seveas: it would be really interesting to read a few blogpasts of the sysadmin of ubuntu servers about what has happened during the release XD
<erUSUL> blogposts*
<newz2000> I don't think anyone but me blogs about it, and I haven't yet.
<Seveas> erUSUL, I heard from a reliable source that ubuntu releases in the past caused nationwide internet problems in smaller, less well-connected countries
<Seveas> erUSUL, I don't think there's a reason to assume the problem was less big this time :)
<erUSUL> Seveas: that's the juicy details i want to know ;) then people say that noones uses linux ;)
<RoAkSoAx> i heard that some mirrors from switzerland and netherlands werent loaded at all... and download was as fast as possible...
<erUSUL> newz2000: are you on planet ubuntu ??
<newz2000> no
<newz2000> this release wasn't very eventful, smooth as silk
<newz2000> except the desgn firm delivered the homepage graphics at the last min and they were broken for IE
<nalioth> newz2000: IE is broken.
<erUSUL> newz2000: congrats then :) but the load on servers was really high wasn't it?
<newz2000> our total amount of traffic was up compared to prev releases but the servers were far more responsive than usual.
<newz2000> congratulate the sysadmins on that, they did an awesome job
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-26
<glek> hi all
<elkbuntu> out of curiosity, does anyone here read/write russian? you may be relevant to an issue i'm having
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: I do know a Russian, but he's not around right now.
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, the #ubuntu-ru guys are well.... seeing fit to go into -women and be inappropriate. (all because i asked them to stop spamming ##windows on release day)
<jpatrick> hmm :(
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, JanC got propositioned because one of them thought he was a woman.
<JanC> it was funny in some way; he didn't seem to like to be called gay...  ;)
<JanC> elkbuntu: I use Google Translate to get a clue about what they are saying, that's why the other one was surprised I answered to one of the things he said  :P
<elkbuntu> heh
<JanC> they also write English in cyrillic script, and Russian in latin script
<elkbuntu> they're nuts, the lot of em
<dusti1> Hi. I'm brand new to ubuntu and I'm trying to get my soundcard to work. Am I in the right place to find some help?
<nalioth> dusti1: #ubuntu is the place.  see this channels /topic
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-20
<Linuz2009> hi, my computer have a problem
<Linuz2009> sound malfunction
<LjL> Linuz2009: #ubuntu
<Linuz2009> what?
<LjL> Linuz2009: this is not a support channel
<Linuz2009> then what's this channel?
<Linuz2009> a meeting?
<LjL> Linuz2009: type /topic and you'll find out.
<Linuz2009> any topic
<Linuz2009> ?
<Linuz2009> Oh. an operator channel.........
<jussi01> ;)
<Linuz2009> then what you guys do here anyway?
<LjL> operate. duh.
<Linuz2009> like what?
<LjL> jussi01: give me the defibrillator, quick
<pleia2> Linuz2009: when people have questions or problems about/with the international channels, they come here
 * jussi01 zaps LjL
<LjL> jussi01: the OTHER way around
<jussi01> *g*
<Linuz2009> okay, then I had question, what channel can I go to, to resolve ubuntu problems?
<jussi01> #ubuntu ...
<LjL> try guessing
<Linuz2009> that's the only channel?
<LjL> it's the official ubuntu support channel.
<Linuz2009> I want a channel with fewer people.
<LjL> and i want a rolls royce
<pleia2> Linuz2009: you can see if there is a loco team in your area that does support :)
<LjL> many people are apparently using ubuntu. little we can do about it.
<nhandler> pleia2: Taking jcastro's advice ;)
<pleia2> nhandler: indeed!
<Linuz2009> is ubuntu same as microsoft?
<jussi01> oh dear...
<Linuz2009> how many operators are in #ubuntu?
<nhandler> Linuz2009: /msg ChanServ access #ubuntu list
<Linuz2009> seems like forever to get a answer from that channel
<Linuz2009> you mean IRC wiki list?
<Linuz2009> so you guys are ALL operators right?
<Lord_Ahriman> hello i need help about how i get a ubuntu vhost ?
<Lord_Ahriman> hello i need help about how i get a ubuntu vhost ?
<Lord_Ahriman> hello i need help about how i get a ubuntu vhost ?
<tritium> Lord_Ahriman: we don't offer vhosts here.
<tsimpson> vhost == cloak
<Prodego> ;
<jester-> hi
<|bios|> ïðèâåò
<bazhang> |bios|, speak english?
<|bios|> rus, ua
<bazhang> |bios|, when were you banned from -ru channel
<|bios|> 9 dey
<|bios|> 9 days back
<bazhang> |bios|, looks like April 13
<bazhang> 7 days ago
<elky_> bazhang, when you're finished with this one, http://pastebin.ca/1397217
<|bios|> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> elky_, he's russian; but not been in -ru that I have seen
<Myrtti> bazhang: okies
<elky_> bazhang, cool thanks.
<bazhang> * [iwmw] #mandriva ##defocus +#defocus #boycottnovell
<|bios|> how many did ischo need me to sit in a bath-house?
<elky_> ##defocus? since when?
<|bios|> ban*
<bazhang> |bios|, it was Garfeild that banned you, let me ask you for what
<bazhang> elky_, just now /wii
<elky_> no i mean, since when did it exist
<bazhang> elky_, oh did not catch that, you're right
<elky_> apparantly 10 months or so
<bazhang> maybe a new staging ground/trollpit
<elky_> given the registrant, i'd have to agree.
<|bios|> bazhang: wrote Latin
<|bios|> bazhang: and kirilicey is needed was
<bazhang> |bios|, okay. you need to use utf-8
<bazhang> |bios|, do you understand this, and how to use utf-8
<|bios|> yes
<bazhang> <ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0  |bios|
<bazhang> |bios|, read that first, so that you dont do this : <|bios|> ïðèâåò
<|bios|> bazhang: I understand but I was under Õ and not utf-8
<|bios|> bazhang: understand
<|bios|> bazhang: in X not  UTF-8
<|bios|> bazhang: end ban (
<bazhang> |bios|, okay.  show me some Russian in utf-8 please
<|bios|> bazhang: âîò
<|bios|> bazhang: ïèøó ïî ðóñêè
<bazhang> |bios|, FAIL
<bazhang> <|bios|> bazhang: ïèøó ïî ðóñêè
<bazhang> |bios|, that's not utf-8!
<elky_> he might need to restart his client
<|bios|> bazhang: а тепер?
<bazhang> good point
<jester-> looks like hieroglyphics lol
<bazhang> |bios|, aha thanks
<|bios|> bazhang: )
<bazhang> |bios|, no more NON-utf-8 in -ru channel
<bazhang> |bios|, you understand?
<|bios|> bazhang: no
<bazhang> |bios|, always use UTF-8 in #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> |bios|, understand?
<|bios|> bazhang: understand
<|bios|> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> |bios|, okay
<|bios|> bazhang: )
<bazhang> |bios|, try to join now
<|bios|> bazhang: oky
<bazhang> |bios|, /join #ubuntu-ru
<|bios|> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> |bios|, you're welcome
<|bios|> bazhang: very much thankful you works )
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-21
<ubot4> Hobbsee called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<ubot4> In ubot4, maco said: no, ops is Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel, ikonia, or maco!
<maco> I just sent an update request to ubot4 for !ops, but I only meant it to be a change for in #ubuntu-women
<maco> It displays the generic ops message in there, but that list isn't the same as the op list for u-w
<maco> For example, i and hypa7ia are ops in that channel. I know some channels have different ops messages than the default.  Can it be changed so u-w is one of those?
<maco> er...hypa7ia and I ;)
<Myrtti> maco: we'd need to make it more specific than that
<Myrtti> !ops-#ubuntu-women is <reply> Channel emergency! PriceChild, Nightrose, JanC, Aishiko, Susana, pleia2, LadyFrost, elkbuntu, Myrtti, hypa7ia, maco, nikkiana or Gareth!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> !no ops-#ubuntu-women is <reply> Channel emergency! PriceChild, Nightrose, JanC, Aishiko, Susana, pleia2, LadyFrost, elkbuntu, Myrtti, hypa7ia, maco, nikkiana or Gareth!
<Gary> it can has spam me too
<Myrtti> if I'd remember the syntax...
<Myrtti> I need coffee
<Gary> ooo, please, milk and one please
<Myrtti> !ops-#ubuntu-women is <reply> foo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> I'm doing something wrong, but don't know what
<ziroday> err shouldn't !firewall be updated to mention something about ufw?
<Myrtti> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Myrtti> !search ufw
<ubottu> Found: firewall
<ziroday> hmm the closest thing to a helpdoc on ufw seems to be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall
<Myrtti> any suggestions on better factoid will be considered and probably added ;-)
<ziroday> Myrtti: lemme go find a decent wikipage on ufw outlining how it works and I'll submit one
<ziroday> Myrtti: hows that look?
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Myrtti> yeah, looks nice
<Myrtti> there's just one minor glitch
<Myrtti> ubot4: firewall
<ubot4> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Myrtti> ubot2`: firewall
<ubot2`> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Myrtti> ok.
<Myrtti> ziroday: we're currently running on an old database, and I'm not sure would any edits to factoids be actually submitted to the right one
<ziroday> Myrtti: ouch, have fun with that
<Myrtti> I know I can't login to it
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> whoa
 * ziroday thinks ubottu has a nasty streak in her
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> another thought
<Myrtti> I thought Firestarter is unsupported?
<ziroday> not sure, never used it personally
<ziroday> I know gufw is somewhat new
<ziroday> the wikipage shows nothing about it being unsupported https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firestarter
<Myrtti> oh well
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> btw, isn't dapper desktop unsupported?
<Myrtti> well becoming unsupported
<ziroday> on server its not
<ziroday> oh desktop
<Myrtti> that's a new situation
 * Myrtti ponders
<ziroday> but why would you be running dapper, its eww old
<Myrtti> ziroday: I know there's lots of servers that run ewwww SLES9
<Myrtti> no !firewall is <reply> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw),  or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Myrtti> fffff
<ziroday> Myrtti: never touched anything related to suse, never wanted to
<Myrtti> !no firewall is <reply> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw),  or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Myrtti> the bot hates me
<ziroday> I doubt the bot likes anyone
<jamieleshaw> How many operators can there be per channel?
<Myrtti> technically?
<Myrtti> on freenode?
<jamieleshaw> Yes.
<ziroday> Myrtti: and err dapper is covered for 3 years on the desktop
<ziroday> so, yeah. 9.04 means its death :(
<ziroday> well actually, 9.06
<Myrtti> ziroday: yes, I know, that's what I was thinking
<Myrtti> jamieleshaw: please don't abuse that command
<jamieleshaw> Sorry i thought it would give info about operators
<Myrtti> since I was already answering you here, why would you do that there?
<jamieleshaw> Sorry best i stay away from irc
<Myrtti> jamieleshaw: there's a limit on freenode on how many persons there can be with the Founder-access, I believe it's five or so. On other access rights, you better ask on #freenode
<jamieleshaw> Thanks and bye
<jamieleshaw> I have made an extra localised ubuntu channel.
<Myrtti> we've noticed
<jamieleshaw> Is that okay?
<Myrtti> well, there are some issues...
<Myrtti> I'm not sure about them all, so I'll wait for someone wiser than me in these to confirm
<jamieleshaw> What are they?
<jamieleshaw> I also registered my nickname.
<jamieleshaw> I set the topic too.
<Gary> jamieleshaw: are you a group contact for ubuntu?  if not, then making channels in their namespace is not allowed
<Gary> you can have a look here for more info jamieleshaw  -  http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming
<jamieleshaw> No i'm not. What is a group contact?
<Gary> jamieleshaw: it is explained here - http://freenode.net/group_registration.shtml
<jester-> hi
<Myrtti> !firewall | ziroday
<ubottu> ziroday: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw),  or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ziroday> Myrtti: woohoo, thanks
<m4v> Myrtti: « !fact-#channel <reply> foo » without the 'is'
<tsimpson> it needs 'is'
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-22
<m4v> oh sorry, you're right
<nhandler> Who manages irclogs.ubuntu.com ?
<LjL> nhandler: RT... basically canonical
<nhandler> LjL: Before I report the issue, could you try and confirm that http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ shows the list of years twice?
<LjL> nhandler: uhm, not for me
<nhandler> Hmm...Ok. I'll try another browser to try and figure out the cause. Thanks LjL
<LjL> i tried both konqueror and firefox, both work here
<nhandler> LjL: This is what I am getting now in FF: http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/8164/screenshotosy.png
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-23
<ubot4> popey called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<evilGary> lol
<ianto> Hello I am an op in an #ubuntu channel, #ubuntu-cym, I was wondering how to make ubot4 say the ops of the chan whenever !ops is invoked into the chat, like it is done in #ubuntu-uk rather than the global Ubuntu ops, that is ones who aren't in the -cym access list but are in the !ops command output
<ubot4> popey called the ops in #ubuntu-cym ()
<tsimpson> you do !ops-#ubuntu-cym is <reply> whatever you want here
<popey> sorry
<tsimpson> then someone adds it
<evilGary> also, ubot* needs !ops-uk changing to include DJones
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-cym, ianto said: ubot4: !ops is Help! ianto or dariusH get in here!
<ianto> Also I requested a welcome response a few days ago, !croeso, that was never done though
<evilGary> be funny to make it say Baaaaaa /me hides
 * tsimpson pokes jpds 
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-cym, ianto said: ubot4: !ops is Help! ianto, dariusH or popey get in here!
<ubot2`> In #ubuntu-ops, tsimpson said: +m is still distracting
<jpds> ...................
<McPeter> hi all
<McPeter> when we can put "http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/" (ready) on topic ?
<McPeter> when is "ready mark" on www.ubuntu.com ?
<jpds> When it's announced on ubuntu-announce.
<McPeter> ah okl
<jpds> And please use a local server and don't kill se. ;)
<McPeter> yep
<McPeter> i say all people use torrent
<McPeter> at firt
<McPeter> first
<McPeter> jpds, sorry i forget url for ubuntu-announce
<jpds> McPeter: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<McPeter> thanks
<erUSUL> McPeter: default gateaway → default         192.168.1.1
<McPeter> ?
<Myrtti> I *HATE* release days
<tsimpson> they are evil
<Nafallo> Myrtti: you're not looking forward to meeting me?
<Myrtti> I am, I just hate the quality of most of my channels on release days
<tsimpson> I just hope I don't have to add a highlight on .iso again
<Nafallo> Myrtti: :-)
<McPeter> <erUSUL> McPeter: default gateaway → default         192.168.1.1 <-- i haven't any winxp .. GRRRRR
<McPeter> :p
<erUSUL> McPeter: already apologized for the error... you now tab completion is not allways your friend... XD
<McPeter> yes i see :)
<McPeter> i use trucMuche with PsyBNC and is linked with McPeter :)
<erUSUL> double personality ?? XXDD
<McPeter> rofl
<McPeter> ᴖ_ᴖ
<niko> erUSUL: more than that
<niko> but we can't say for now how much he have
 * niko hides
 * McPeter slaps niko 
<niko> :)
<ubot4> In ubot4, jackjohnson said: that is funny
<bdrung> hi, can someone give me a Ubuntu cloak ( https://launchpad.net/~bdrung )
<bdrung> ?
<GunbladeIV> congratez bdrung for your MOTU membership approval :)
<bdrung> GunbladeIV: thanks. it was an ubuntu-contributor and not motu application.
<GunbladeIV> bdrung, ahh.. my bad.. ya ubuntu-contributor
<pleia2> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<pleia2> hrm
<bdrung> GunbladeIV: but next time it will be a motu application. ;)
<pleia2> !cloaks
<pleia2> fail
<pleia2> bdrung: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup make sure you have your nick set up like this :)
<pleia2> (email, alt nick)
<pleia2> once that's all set, someone will wander in eventually and hook you up with your member cloak
<bdrung> yes, email and alt nick are set
<GunbladeIV> bdrung, it will be great to see you be one of motu
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-24
<jpds> GunbladeIV: You still there?
<Nafallo> wow
<foxbuntu> Can someone tell me who an admin is for #ubuntu-server or give me a hand in there. I got someone swearing and refusing to move his chatter to -offtopic
<blizzkid> foxbuntu: try #ubuntu-ops
<foxbuntu> thanks
<blizzkid> yw
<foxbuntu> blizzkid, I can't seem to get a response from anyone
<foxbuntu> anyone an admin?
<jorgerosa> Hello all. Any avaiable authors for reviews, interviews, etc, etc? we need your help in www.ubuntumagazine.org (launched yesterday). Please check the "About" buttom. Thanks.
<LjL> jorgerosa: did you actually spam that in all the channels your whois says you're in?
<jorgerosa> LjL:  nope, im posting this only once, and thats it
<LjL> err, yes, once in every channel you're in
<LjL> apparently including ones which aren't even english speaking
<jorgerosa> LjL:  that is true ;)
<LjL> well that is not considered good practice on this network, i believe
<jorgerosa> LjL:  im not english, other channels im joining are my home idiom
<LjL> then you could have used your native idiom to speak in them
<jorgerosa> LjL:  True, BUT i need authors who can understand english... see the idea?
<LjL> i see spam
<jorgerosa> ok
<HardDisk> hi fellas, im chanop for #ubuntu-eg, just wanted to let you know that apparently there was word someone wanted to take over due to my inactivity, I just wanted to apologize for my absence, I was in the process of marriage and a new job meaning i now live between Egypt and the UAE.  Just to let you know Im still around and will continue support as always in a few days time.
<HardDisk> take care.
<niko> hi there
<jpds> Hey niko
<mterry> Heyo!  Can I please have a fancy ubuntu-member irc cloak?  My LP page is: https://launchpad.net/~mterry
<erUSUL> mterry: do you have you nick correctly seted up with email and alternative nicks ? nalioth Pricey ping ^^^^^^
<mterry> erUSUL: I have the alternate nick...  Maybe I don't have email.  Let me check instructions
<Pricey> mterry: /msg nickserv help set email
 * mterry is setting up email w/ nickserv
<mterry> Pricey: OK, all set, and confirmed with nickserv
<Pricey> mterry: all done
<mterry> Pricey: Thanks!
<jackjohnson> is topyli here
<bazhang> jackjohnson, #ubuntu-ops for this
<jester-> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-25
<ubot4> Ampelbein called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
<hggdh> hello, who is the owner of ubot4
<hggdh> ?
<Ampelbein> hi guys... in #ubuntu-bugs ubot4 is there together with ubottu, the regular bot. that's very irritating, having 2 bots replying to bug-#.
<hggdh> No matter. OPS: please disable either ubot4 or ubottu from #ubuntu-bugs
<hggdh> hey Ampelbein I was already asking ;-)
<Ampelbein> oh.
<Ampelbein> true.
<Ampelbein> bye then ;-)
<tsimpson> ubottu: part #ubuntu-bugs
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hggdh> thank you
<Fran89> Hello, im currently trying to gain control of #Ubuntu-PR, it has been abandoned by its original owner, i have not been able to contact him, but im trying to bring up the local LoCo team, does anyne know how I can get it dropped?
<elky> Fran89, can others support your position in the team?
<Fran89> yes, im currently using #Ubuntu-PuertoRico
<Fran89> but the LoCo rules say that we need #Ubuntu-PR
<Fran89> Currently I am admin of the Mailing List, and Launchpad team, operator of the #ubuntu-puertorico, i also maintain the wiki at ubuntu-pr.org
<elky> nalioth, can you look into this when you are conscious please?
<elky> Fran89, it's not going to happen right away. just hang in here and be patient, ok? :)
<Fran89> ok, thanks
<nalioth> Fran89: what's your launchpad page?
<Fran89> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-puertorico, although im sorry to say my membership had expired, i was a moderator not an admin sorry for the confusion.
<ubot2> einand called the ops in #ubuntu-se ()
<tom1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tom1> fhz
<tom1> looking for kismet or aircrack for ubuntu
<tom1> somebody can help me
<tom1> :-(
<tom1> no one here ????????ß
<m4v> tom1: support is in #ubuntu channel, not here
<tom1> thx
<elky> Fran89, we need some form of validation, or else freenode cannot turn the channel over
<Fran89> validation?
<Fran89> like an email or a license?
<nalioth> Fran89: no, like an active presence on launchpad, for starters
<Fran89> ok..
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-26
<ubot2> In ubot2, zj3t3mju said: skim is <alias> scim
<Fujisan> popey can we discuss it here then?
<popey> what is there to discuss?
<Fujisan> the way you mislead me
<popey> I didnt mislead you, I hadn't finished typing the ban when you asked
<Fujisan> into thinking i wasnt banned yet to only ban me the second i returned i even apologized
<Fujisan> yes you did and you know it that was very mean
<popey> I never asked for an apology
<Fujisan> ;(
<Fujisan> why not ban me straight away why play these games with peoples feelings
<popey> I didnt "play games"
<Fujisan> because you have sysops you get to toy with peoples feelings huh?
<Fujisan> makes you feel all great about yourself
<Fujisan> i am not happy about this it was very mean
<popey> I'm not going to discuss it if all you're going to do is continue to insult me
<Fujisan> doesnt belong in the ubuntu culture
<jpds> How... bizarre.
<Gary> very
<popey> "meh"
<Gary> I find it helpful to /whois people, if I see certain channels I know how to treat them :p
<Nafallo> jester1-: dude
<Nafallo> wrong dude
<Nafallo> jpds: dude
<jester1-> hi Nafallo
 * Nafallo pokes jpds 
<jpds> Nafallo: Hi.
<Nafallo> jpds: hi :-)
<Nafallo> jpds: people want !info to return jaunty
<Nafallo> wave the magic wand etc... ;-)
<jpds> Nafallo: Done.
<Nafallo> jpds: ta
<jpds> No problem.
 * Bluto hugs popey
<Bluto> e
<Bluto> :D
<popey> Bluto: please leave me alone
<Bluto> amagush this is just like in the cartoon :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-26
 * vish pokes Pici .. any news on -artwork ?  not sure how the ircc process works :s
<Pici> vish: I'm trying to remember what we decided, sorry just been busy lately.
<vish> Pici: sure , let me know when you remember :)
<Pici> vish: I remembered!  Now I'm just looking for a freenode staffer.
<vish> cool.. :D
<marienz> Pici: found one yet?
<Pici> marienz: Nope ;)
<marienz> Pici: what do you need?
<Pici> marienz: Could you please assign +votsriRfAF to kwwii in #ubuntu-artwork?
<marienz> done
<Pici> marienz: Thanks
<marienz> np
<Pici> vish: We've given kwwii the proper rights on the channel so that he can add new operators as he sees fit.
<vish> Pici: neat thanks
<vish> Pici: just a followup... spoke to kwwii , now that we are directing more traffic to -artwork , he'll be checking the Mark and setting up the rules for the channel and stuff first
<vish> checking with*
<Pici> vish: Thats fine.  He has full control of the channel now.
<vish> Pici: thanks for getting that done..
<Pici> vish: Thanks for reminding me that it had to get done
<ZykoticK9> Wondering if anyone has a suggestion, for what to do when a Lucid Launch Party was added to the wiki page (that has now been super-seeded/removed) and there is no LoCo for the location, to add to the LoCo Directory?
<drubin> ZykoticK9: that isn't exactly ubuntu-irc related
<ZykoticK9> drubin, agreed but it was suggested in #offtopic that I ask here - so I blindly complied.  Sorry for the incorrect post.
<m4v> ZykoticK9: maybe you're looking for #ubuntu-locos?
<m4v> uhm
<nhandler> m4v: You mean #ubuntu-locoteams
<m4v> yeah, I noticed :P
<drubin> ye that is the one.
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-br, Pskol said: !no pskol is Test
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-27
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-br, Pskol said: !no pskol is the best
<niko> someone know a quizz plugin for supybot ?
<erUSUL> niko: trying to revive the dying channel ? ;P
<Pici> niko: I'd ask in #supybot
<niko> i try to increment human sentence, as highvoltage broke the channel :)
<erUSUL> ok; ok; fair enough XD
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-28
<ubot2> AcePreshaw called the ops in #ubuntu-locoteams ()
<AcePreshaw> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<jpds> AcePreshaw: Hi.
<Pici> ...
<h00k> ...
<jpds> ...
<ubot4> AcePreshaw called the ops in #ubuntu-cym ()
<andrew> ...
<AcePreshaw> unban me
<AcePreshaw> ikotd
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: no, the correct channel is #ubuntu-ops to discuss this
<AcePreshaw> bye
<erUSUL> !search panic
<ubottu> Found: ops-#ubuntuforums
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-29
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone awake in here?
<BUGabundo_remote> gonna need a bit of help in +1
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: hehe, seems you had a fun time in +1 :D
<vish> hmm , i was made an OP in #ubuntu-artwork  but when i try /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-artwork list  I'm not listed there .. how do i get that corrected?
<vish> if i ask this in #freenode they would direct me back here , hence i'm asking here ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: #ubuntu-ops
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: well, ubuntu-artwork is no mans land :(  its not a core channel
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh
<topyli> #ubuntu-artwork belongs to the artwork project. it's not no-man's land
<topyli> s/project/team/
<vish> topyli: i meant not a core channel so off topic in -ops .. and has ubuntu- namespace so offtopic in #freenode ;)
<jussi> vish: who "made you an op" ?
<vish> jussi: kwwii
<jussi> vish: then he didnt actually do it right...
<vish> ah..
<jussi> vish: you need to go find kwii and ask him to do it correctly.
<jussi> :D
<vish> ;p
<jussi> if he wants a hand with commands adding people, tell him to drop by -ops.
<vish> jussi: i would only imagine he would be as lost as me..  :D  will mention that.. probably i can figure it out and make it easier for him ;)
<jussi> vish: /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-artwork vish +votiA
<vish> jussi:  thanks
<marienz> dropping by #freenode for that kind of help is also fine
<vish> hrm , we need something better next time for -release-party , the is-it-out yet.. got boring :p
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm not even going there
<BUGabundo_remote> 900+ is too much
<BUGabundo_remote> two cycles ago it went up to 2400
<Pici> No, we've never had that many people in one IRC channe;.
<Pici> l
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: heh was there yesterday , and joined there again a few mins ago.. and its worse than a news ticker :p  lines just zoom
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm remote connected
<BUGabundo_remote> so I'm not even trying to lag my link
<BUGabundo_remote> Pici: I remember seeing those numbers posted in identica
<Pici> BUGabundo_remote: Maybe total between the two channels, but never at once.
<Tm_T> BUGabundo_remote: that's reliable source for sure
<vish> yay 901!
<vish> oops wrong tab :/
<vish> will the cloaks ever expire? currently i have an ubuntu cloak, was wondering if it is tied to the membership renewal
<Tm_T> vish: it is, no membership = no cloak
<Tm_T> and hi
<vish> Tm_T: hi.. ah , thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> hi Tm_T. well it was posted by ppl I know and trust, or else I wouldn't be following them
<Tm_T> BUGabundo_remote: still, as pici said, we never had that amount of people
<vish> i recall , we had 1000 for a very brief moment during karmic though..
<Tm_T> very possible
<Pici> vish: Yes, we hit a little above 1100 in #u-r-p for karmic.
<Pici> Peak in #ubuntu was ~1800 for then as well.
<Tm_T> we are soon over 2k in #u
<BUGabundo_remote> ahhh maybe it was the sum of both...
<BUGabundo_remote> I was looking at +1, but that never went very high
<vish> hrm , nearly 2k means atleast ~1k might be looking for help :s
<BUGabundo_remote> its calm in #you, actually
<BUGabundo_remote> let me see party
<BUGabundo_remote> okay, party is NOISY
 * andrew hates when a population of a channel is over 30 or so
<BUGabundo_remote> there's 70 here
<BUGabundo_remote> and all 65 are quiet
<ebel> hmm ubot3 on #ubuntu-ie says "YES!! it's out ..." when you ask !isitout
<ebel> odd that
<ebel> I wonder if it hasn't been updated since karmic...
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<Tm_T> ubottu: isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Tm_T> jep, outofsync
<vish> yip... we hit 1200+ in -party!
<m4v> is like a basket full of crickets
<vish> .. was fun watching ikonia shooting down a few ;p
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<BUGabundo_remote> he is trigger happy :)
<erUSUL> there should be a kickbot with a regex matching ubuntu websites mirrors etc .... in #ubuntu-release-party
<erUSUL> none is going to kick THRHOPE4LINUX: from #ubuntu ?
<tsimpson> we have !ops for a reason ;)
<erUSUL> i did not want to disteact evryone in the team just give a heads up
<BUGabundo_remote> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS released 						Inbox		X						
<BUGabundo_remote> woooot
<erUSUL> 19:24 <@slangasek> everyone give a warm welcome to our favorite cat, the 10.04 LTS
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> Pici: set +1 to moderated?
<BUGabundo_remote> :(
<erUSUL> BUGabundo_remote: it is now useless till the development for 10.10 opens again
<BUGabundo_remote> I know
<BUGabundo_remote> wanna say good bye to my buds in there :)
<vish> woot! 1400 in -party .. is that a new record?
<erUSUL> vish: i parted .... too much flood nosense :/
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<vish> erUSUL: i was just logged it to add support ;)
<vish> s/it/in
<erUSUL> It also comes with social notworking integration because, unlike other Linux users, Ubuntu users often have friends.
<erUSUL> lololo
<erUSUL> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1603562/canonical-releases-ubuntu-linux-04-lts
<erUSUL> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ZykoticK9> Where to report a bug with factoids?  !final is stating Maverick instead of Lucid
<tsimpson> lies, you LIE
<ZykoticK9> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<tsimpson> and it's already fixed, thanks
<marienz> tsimpson: it's still telling me "If you installed a A/B/RC of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) ... then you are already running the latest version of Maverick.", which seems a little peculiar.
<tsimpson> !final ~= s/curDevel/curStable/
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<tsimpson> there we go
<marienz> thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> tsimpson, thank you
<marienz> u/40
<marienz> bah, sorry.
<Flare-Laptop> I've got a question about the Encyclopedia plugin for ubottu
<jussi> Flare-Laptop: #ubuntu-bots-devel ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-30
<ZykoticK9> When will !info in #ubuntu report Lucid packages by default?
<nhandler> ZykoticK9: I believe it has already been updated to use lucid. I just tested it in PM
<ZykoticK9> nhandler, at 22:13 "<ubottu> Package lamp-server does not exist in karmic" in #ubuntu -- yet PMing it now replies Lucid
<nhandler> ZykoticK9: Hmm...I'm not sure. It responds using lucid by default in PM and in another channel. It also works fine if you specify lucid. I'll try and figure out what is going on for you
<ZykoticK9> nhandler, i actually also tried apache2 in the channel a few moments after my initial post, which didn't return any version info
<nhandler> ZykoticK9: It returned 21:16:42 < ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.12-1ubuntu2.2 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<nhandler> (that was in response to your !info command)
<ZykoticK9> nhandler, no version info - Lucid Karmic etc
<ZykoticK9> nhandler, could you do one more test in channel with lamp-server - could it be that unknown packages are returning karmic in the channel?
<nhandler> ZykoticK9: That wouldn't explain why !info apache2 returned the karmic version.
<ZykoticK9> nhandler, apache2 doesn't return karmic, it doesn't have a version (which I'm assuming is the new default for !info command)
<nhandler> ZykoticK9: Yes it did. It returned "Version 2.2.12-1ubuntu2.2 (karmic)"
<ZykoticK9> nhandler, sorry my mistake.  i see the reply in #ubuntu and it clearly says karmic.  sorry
<erUSUL> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Damascene> hi,
<Damascene> have any one thought on making the support channel based on the problem kind?
<Damascene> there is 1782 currently in #ubutnu and the chance of any one getting help is rare
<tsimpson> Damascene: yes, see bug #392799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392799
<Damascene> that will help users to get specialized support
<Damascene> ok
<Damascene> is there a wiki page to sort the useful idea out of that bug report?
<gnomefreak> what bug report. sorry if i missed something i just got here
<Pici> bug #392799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392799
<gnomefreak> again it comes up
<Pici> Its been a few months
<gnomefreak> if its what im thinking of it is revisted every release
<gnomefreak> it is
<Damascene> I think that bug should be organized on a wiki page
<Damascene> list advantage and disadvantage of every idea
<gnomefreak> well i dont really see a good way of going about this. for example comment#2 is more noisy than it would be now. if in PM or channel. the php solutions would have to change every client eh
<Pici> Some require a complete overhaul of IRC, thats not really something we can do
<gnomefreak> i would say at best we set up a limit and use a overflow channel
<gnomefreak> splitting #ubuntu into #ubuntu-
<gnomefreak> * is not helpful ort organized
<bazhang> and regular /advanced
<k1l> i like the idea, that the main channel is a loadbalancer. like mentioned in comment#3
<Pici> The problem is that every release we get more and more people idling in the channel.  We'd have to keep tweaking the limit
<gnomefreak> well as it stands our IRC clients(GUI) join one ther the support channels. re routing people when they first log on is not the best way and if we move them to basic/medium/advanced it is still causing alot of noise there
<Damascene> people who can help will be in both channels
<Pici> Damascene: And a lot of people will ask their questions in both channels.
<bazhang> well my issues are advanced
<Damascene> as bazhang said. it might be based on the level of the question
<gnomefreak> Damascene: if only it was that true
<bazhang> Damascene, everyone will think their issues are advanced, whether true or not
<gnomefreak> you now have people asking the same question in 3 + channels
<Damascene> one day I've played trivia game on an irc channel. it asks questions and give you feedback
<Damascene> that would be easy to do
<gnomefreak> -1 @ having bot decide why pinging you
<gnomefreak> playing 25 questions with bot -> user is more noise than what we have atm
<gnomefreak> comment 44 so far looks the most reasonable but im not done reading
<gnomefreak> any chance on this being brought up at a current meeting?
<Pici> gnomefreak: add it to the agenda
 * gnomefreak missed last meeting by an hour or so so im not sure how old the agenda is atm. I would also like an idea on this topic before i add it. i will think about it while im here and before i leave i should have an update for it
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke a
<gnomefreak> -a
<gnomefreak> Pici: what if we started out small. for example having people join thier respective support channels kubuntu ubuntu xubuntu edubuntu ect...
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu has been and still is a gerneal catchall
<Pici> gnomefreak: I don't think that the channel needs to be split.  And turning it into a place where we just tell people to join elsewhere is not a solution to me.
<gnomefreak> Pici: i can see that point but than why do we have all of them open? isnt it to get support by brand? xubuntu gets no where near the abount of people asking or helping that kubuntu gets and so on
<Pici> gnomefreak: We usually end up pointing people to them when they have DE specific issues.
<gnomefreak> 1794 isnt that much more than KK release
<gnomefreak> i dont see any reason to split channels and never really did unless it is for an issue the highly advanced people should handle example #ubuntu-mozillateam
<gnomefreak> by helping with alot of people our devel topics get lost
<Damascene> maybe because you didn't try to ask question in the channel
<gnomefreak> Damascene: what do you mena?
<gnomefreak> mean
<Damascene> "i dont see any reason to split channels"
<gnomefreak> Damascene: i ask and support people in the channels, i know how bad it can get
<Damascene> I just was in ubuntu-devel and some one came and asked about thinkpad problem
<Damascene> I told him to go to #ubuntu knowing that he will get lost there
<gnomefreak> Damascene: someone should have told him *-dev channels do not offer support
<gnomefreak> why not send him to one of the other channels example #kubuntu users use thinkpads
<gnomefreak> its not a s anoisey there
<gnomefreak> as noisy
<gnomefreak> fall backs we have: ubuntu forum channels (like 4 or 5 of them) not to mention the ubuntuforums site kubuntu xubuntu ect... there is a sound channel and so on. but breaking it down much more than that will just hurt more than it helps
<gnomefreak> shuffling poeple around will in fact get them lost ;)
<gnomefreak> people dont read topics so we cant really use that to do much with
<Damascene> force them to do
<Damascene> use voice
<Damascene> bot
<Damascene> what ever
<bazhang> sounds like a tremendous amount of work
<gnomefreak> i agree
<bazhang> for essentially zero gain
<gnomefreak> now you see why we havent changed it since it first came up with Dapper release
<bazhang> yep
<Damascene> could you get upstream help?
<gnomefreak> no matter how i have looked at it i can not find a gerneally good solution. That is not even bringing into the ops as a factor
<gnomefreak> upstream IRC help?
<Damascene> no, package help
<Damascene> like grub and xorg
<gnomefreak> Damascene: sometimes but our packages dont meet upstreams packaging for a lot of them
<gnomefreak> and lets say there are over 100000 channels in freenode, do we ship them all over the placve and have them return since they mention Ubuntu with thier question
<gnomefreak> sort of like what Debian would do/does/or has done
<gnomefreak> irssi help in #irssi is good no matter what distro you are using same with #smart but we dont have channels for everything and that is not ideal
<Damascene> debian asks people to go to upstream channel?
<gnomefreak> bazhang: Pici the idea of overflow channels i got from #freenode channel when it spills over, i couldnt recall where that came from
<gnomefreak> Damascene: no they send ubuntu users to ubuntu channels
<gnomefreak> not to mentoin you are only allowed a max of 20 channels to be in at once.
<bazhang> 120
<Damascene> usually the conversation goes between two or there people. having backup channel were you just invite people seems good idea
<gnomefreak> bazhang: only if asked for
<Damascene> *three
<bazhang> gnomefreak, nope
<Damascene> and leaving the main channel for new people
<bazhang> new services is 120
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i had to get +u IIRC
<bazhang> on old services yes
<gnomefreak> oh
<bazhang> :)
 * gnomefreak wonders how many channels each client will use before it blows up ;)
<bazhang> way too much crossposting, and shuffling people between channels. a most inefficient use of resources
<gnomefreak> right
<bazhang> just dont /list :)
<gnomefreak> ive done that once it wont ever hapen again
<bazhang> plus if they get conflicting advice even more of a headache
 * gnomefreak ignored the warning
<Damascene> let me explain something.
<bazhang> wait! person in ubuntu-regular told me this! (in -advanced)
<gnomefreak> :)
<bazhang> crosschannel confusion and crossposting mayhem
<Damascene> let it be 3 channels. with some people from ubutnu on each. user put his problem in ubuntu pastebin go with it to the channel
<gnomefreak> people are aware of the fact that just because we have ~1800 users in a channel that less than 1/4th of them are talking
<Damascene> if he didn't do that no one looks at it
<bazhang> if that
<gnomefreak> Damascene: people dont know how to use pastebin
<Damascene> if there is any useful information he just add it
<bazhang> people do that now
<Damascene> gnomefreak, teach them :)
<tsimpson> Damascene: you want a forum ;)
<gnomefreak> Damascene: we have been for many years
<bazhang> crosspost to many channels, wait for 5 seconds, then repeat
<tsimpson> it's exactly what you describe
<bazhang> 'well I got no answer in channel x'
<gnomefreak> if you want i can give you a list of the forum channels alo tof them are quite
<bazhang> the helpers are in all or most of the channels as it is
<bazhang> even -offtopic
<gnomefreak> example of what you may be looking for in the way of channels #ubuntuforums @#ubuntuforums-beginners  #ubuntuforums-unanswered
 * gnomefreak didnt know i had @ in them
<bazhang> :0
<gnomefreak> but either way they are pretty much quite and they can help just as much
<gnomefreak> plus they know the posts to the forums :)
<bazhang> many are admins of the forums iirc
 * gnomefreak thinks that is the only good solution. there are some. i sign into my forums account once ever few months
<gnomefreak> make one post and poof log out
<bazhang> nine times out of ten, when waiting for answer on irc, a quick ubuntu issuehere leads to a ubuntuforums link
<bazhang> err websearch
<gnomefreak> almost any issue you can think of has been posted ojn ubuntuforums or another forum likje linuxusers
<gnomefreak> like
 * gnomefreak stopping coreccting my typos they are way too often now
<gnomefreak> maybe we should post some of this to the bug report. but once again this has been going on since Dapper if not before and with Dapper unlesss there is a good idea on how to do this with very little disruption i dont see any reason this bug should be open.
<Damascene> using a place were user can put information in is really useful. then user will present a link instead of asking the same question over and over
<gnomefreak> key word -- disruption
<gnomefreak> Damascene: please see ubuntuforums.com :) post there and give link to channel. it will be the same as it is now except more users on the forums will help you rather than channel
<gnomefreak> m,ore people look at forums than that are on freenode
<Damascene> freenode is more effective. you can get respond faster
<Damascene> that sounds good any way
<Damascene> it should be a small irc bug system
<gnomefreak> Damascene: not always. but different people look at forums than IRC
<bazhang> don't know about that; mailing lists and ubuntuforums get answered pretty darned quick
<gnomefreak> forums is not and was never ment to replace IRC or vice versa it is strickly of a wider user base
<Damascene> bug #33434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 33434 in gnome-power-manager "g-p-m should on critical_action() on _transition_" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/33434
<Damascene> see
<Damascene> it should be something like that
<Damascene> but problem #1
<bazhang> #ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> that is a bug report.
<Damascene> and you get information on it
 * gnomefreak jumps on this train now that it has gone off the road
<bazhang> used to be iirc
<bazhang> then switched to development/unreleased channels only
<gnomefreak> if by information you mean Invalid than yes works like it should
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back not that i am lost. if all goes well
<Damascene> I mean irc user should have a simple place to describe there problem in
<Damascene> and they should be able to add info
<Damascene> but it shouldn't be like a forum
<Damascene> it's more like pastebin
<bazhang> like ubuntu-bug?
<Damascene> like bugs but simpler
<bazhang> ?
<Damascene> like a small forum you enter some information in. distro package
<Damascene> type of the problem
<Damascene> then you come to irc with that problem and people will be able to help you faster
<bazhang> link forums and irc?
<Damascene> not forum
<Damascene> but that might work
<bazhang> 'like a small forum'
<Damascene> yes
<Damascene> but no registration required
<bazhang> google wave?
<Damascene> and user should put some useful information there
<Damascene> what is that?
<bazhang> sounds like what you are proposing
<Damascene> no it's not google wave
<Damascene> it's just pastebin with some button to chose distribution and some other choice menu
<Damascene> small bug system for irc and forum help
<bazhang> replacing launchpad as well?
<Damascene> :)
<Damascene> lauchpad for software bugs
<tsimpson> maybe you mean answers.launchpad.net ?
<erUSUL> Damascene: i know what i do when people link me a pastebin or forum post; most of the time i ignore it
<bazhang> the odds of that are between nil and zero
<erUSUL> !here
<ubottu> Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Damascene> bazhang, what I'm suggesting is place were a place to gather some useful information so you get better help
<Damascene> not bugs about software
<bazhang> nice factoid :)
<erUSUL> bazhang:  not mine ;)
<Damascene> any one got my idea?
<erUSUL> Damascene: i think, but as i said if someoen only do... please look here: « url » ; please please please; help me
<erUSUL> Damascene: i will most likely ignore them
<gnomefreak> wiki pages are there to help others if i am understanding you correctly
<Damascene> erUSUL, I just brought an example
<Damascene> user will only have to put
<Damascene> problem #1
<Damascene> like bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<erUSUL> Damascene: launchpad answers ?
<Damascene> no
<Damascene> a thing for irc
<Damascene> simple and fast
<Damascene> pastbin were you ask what ever in your mind
<Damascene> if you open launchpad answer for that it will get double size in every day :)
<gnomefreak> mailing lists?
<erUSUL> Pici: nice post release blog post again ;) congrats
<Damascene> gnomefreak, no
<Damascene> oh my god. was me explanation too poor
<Damascene> *my
<gnomefreak> .:12:54:04:. <       Damascene > pastbin were you ask what ever in your mind
<gnomefreak> ^^ not all that helpful
<Damascene> :D
<erUSUL> Damascene: what you describe is just too similar to already existing solutions ... imho
<Damascene> not really
<Damascene> there should be a bot for it like lauchpad one
<Damascene> gives you pref information about it
<erUSUL> Damascene: the metabot project of LjL was meant to attack this bug
<Damascene> problem #3927
<Damascene> <problembot> user problem 3927 with grub "I get error number 13" [not answered,In progress] https://ircproblems.launchpad.net/392799
<Damascene> the bot could give more information thought
<gnomefreak> can do that in a channel as it defeats the purpose of too noisy thing
<gnomefreak> s/can/cant
<Damascene> maybe it another idea not related to the noisy thing :(
<Damascene> :)
<gnomefreak> doesnt matter if you or we thinks it is related as others will think it is
<Damascene> it can help reducing the problem
<bazhang> of noise?
<Damascene> and it will help with splitting users based on problem type
<gnomefreak> no it doesnt it adds to it
<bazhang> exactly
<Damascene> how could it add?
<bazhang> many bot info spam
<Damascene> brb
<gnomefreak> Damascene: instead of users "a" saying this is my issue not user b"b does the same. for each users you now have 2 replies just from asking 1 thing
<bazhang> thought the whole issue was 'too noisy, can't get help'
<gnomefreak> person a =="this is issue" bot will than report that as well
<bazhang> seems to completely remove the human element from irc
<gnomefreak> we have a bot channel please feel free to play
<gnomefreak> oops pretend that was a bot reply
<gnomefreak> oh and if we do that than others may want us to add ubuntuforums to bot as well
<Pici> erUSUL: what?
<erUSUL> Silent number is not your blog ?
<Pici> nope
<Pici> http://nullcortex.com
<Pici> And I didn't finish writing mine.
 * erUSUL ouch
<erUSUL> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Pici> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Pici> erUSUL: ^^
<erUSUL> Pici: tyvm
<AcePreshaw> ikonia
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-01
<uBOTu-fr> Vsg21 called the ops in #Ubuntu-es (!ops)
<uBOTu-fr> seth69 called the ops in #Ubuntu-es (!ops)
<uBOTu-fr> kubot called the ops in #Ubuntu-es (Dije !ops hace un rato, mirá más arriba.)
<jpds> ...
<jpds> m4v: Yo.
<m4v> yeah, I'm looking..
<ubot4> bizkut called the ops in #ubuntu-my ()
<AcePreshaw> ikonia
<winXPuser> I wonder whether anything has been done about the !bootparameters factoid I wanted to add to ubottu the other day
<MTecknology> winXPuser: did you ask ubottu to add it?
<bazhang> factoids are not always added
<winXPuser> I said,
<bazhang> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<winXPuser> okay
<winXPuser> nice link, better than the one I found then :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-02
<winXPuser> !proxies
<ubottu> "Proxies" are services acting as intermediate agents in various sorts of Internet connections. Examples are TOR, !apt-proxy, and HTTP proxies (such as "squid"). It is possible to install and use Ubuntu via some proxy connections: see FIXME
<winXPuser> *FIXME* ?? maybe it really needs a fix
<MTecknology> !lts is <reply>LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<MTecknology> !lucid is <reply>Ubuntu 10.04-LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04 - See !lts for more details.
<tsimpson> the version is not "10.04-LTS", just "10.04"
<MTecknology> tsimpson: oh, I thought -LTS was just added to that if it was an LTS release
<tsimpson> but "LTS" is not part of the version number
<MTecknology> it's part of the 8.04 release number?
<tsimpson> no
<MTecknology> OH!
<MTecknology> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<tsimpson> http://releases.ubuntu.com/ <-- see any -LTS?
<winXPuser> :P
<MTecknology> Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS <- that's why the 8.04 has -LTS appended?
<tsimpson> it's "8.04.4" as it is _an_ LTS, not "8.04.4-LTS"
<MTecknology> but !hardy has 8.04-LTS
<tsimpson> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<tsimpson> not any more :)
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<MTecknology> alrighty
<MTecknology> tsimpson: thanks for the info :)
<tsimpson> !lucid ~= /num/num LTS/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<tsimpson> lies
<tsimpson> !lucid ~= /04/04 LTS/
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<tsimpson> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<tsimpson> there, now I feel the world is in order
<MTecknology> so... it does regex updates too.... nice
<MTecknology> tsimpson: agreed - the whole world is happy :D
<MTecknology> I move my last two production systems to 10.04 at 19:00
<MTecknology> 21:00 - 2.5hr
<tsimpson> I still need to schedule upgrades
<MTecknology> I scheduled it about a month ago
<MTecknology> only found one (security) bug
<tsimpson> I always wait until the http servers are less hammered
<MTecknology> that sounds friendlier
<whore> hi,wverybody, i am a new ubuntu user
<TheOracle> Hey, whore.
<whore> hi
<TheOracle> whore: Please see the /topic
<whore> oh
<whore> see topic for what
<whore> ?
<topyli> whore, your nick is very offensive. if you would like to enjoy ubuntu channels, please change it
<whore> do you know, you are not right , i think this name is a sign for me
<whore> you are offensive to this name actually
<whore> every name or words is equal
<topyli> no. to make it simple for you, it has to go. change it or we'll remove you
<whore> if you think that this name is offensive so that this words will become offensiive
<whore> whatever
<whore> your right
<topyli> just do it please
<whore> you remove me away
<whore> byebye
<whore> do you know , you are all bullshit!!
<whore> fuck shit free whores
<whore> fucking words
<elky> ugh
<AkShams> Hello!
<AkShams> Anybody here?
<Tm_T> hi
<erUSUL> AkShams: hi
<AkShams> hi all
<AkShams> im here to ask for an ubuntu Cloak
<AkShams> anoyone can help?
<IdleOne> AkShams: are you an approved ubuntu member?
<IdleOne> !membership
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<AkShams> Yes I think
<Tm_T> AkShams: if you are ubuntu member, have registered nick and then post your launcpage here...
<erUSUL> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Tm_T> launchpad page that is
<AkShams> OK
<AkShams> Here is my launchpad Account url: https://launchpad.net/~akshams
<Tm_T> jussi: ^
<AkShams> I've followed the freenode nickname setup instructions
<AkShams> my nickname is AkShams
<jussi> !member >AkShams
<ubottu> AkShams, please see my private message
<IdleOne> AkShams: you still need to verify your account. check your email
<jussi> and actually become a ubuntu member...
<IdleOne> jussi: can I get a @not/ubuntu/member/yet cloak :)
 * IdleOne goes off to work 
 * topyli grants hangaround member status to IdleOne
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> ten years of being topyli's lacky and I might get friend status
<IdleOne> ok I am off
<topyli> no guarentees, but i strongly recommend it to everyone
<AkShams> IdleOne : I have Verfied my Account
<AkShams> what else?
<jussi> AkShams: as we have mentioned, you need to become an ubuntu member
<IdleOne> AkShams: there is a process that needs to be followed
<IdleOne> !member | AkShams
<ubottu> AkShams: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<IdleOne> read that
<AkShams> IdleOnn & ubottu: Thank you.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-25
<roachmmflhyr> Hello I am requesting an IRC cloak,  what all do I need to do?  I have  a lauchpad account with pgp and ssh keys registered and sign the Code of Conduct 1.1
<rww> roachmmflhyr: Are you an Ubuntu Member?
<rww> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<illuminarch> Alguém do Brasil ou que fale portugues?
<IdleOne> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<LjL> he knows
<LjL> he's here to discuss the state of #ubuntu-br ;)
<Pici> IdleOne: I asked illuminarch to join here to discuss an issue with #ubuntu-br
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> ok sorry
<illuminarch> Good afternoon to all the channel ubuntu nobody helps nobody André Gondim that Ubuntu is a board member, send all your questions users to search on google. I just want to know how to contact the Ubuntu project, I believe they do not know that the Ubuntu channel in Brazil is about to be closed, members are almost always in fights and even disrespecting the terms and conditions of freenode, there is no moderation on channel And has become a mess
<illuminarch> and it bothers me, I need help, do not want to see Brazil ubuntu channel end due to lack of interest from others.
<illuminarch> Is it so hard to understand what I'm saying? Or do I have to spread the net emails informing the neglect? after all nobody solves anything here ...
<Pici> illuminarch: I understand you perfectly, I think we're just looking for the right person to address your issue.
<IdleOne> Pici: does the LoCo council have an email address?
<Pici> IdleOne: Sure does. I'm not sure what it is though.
<illuminarch> I do not want help for my system, I want to help you adjust the mess that is on ubuntu ... to be a moderator? after all it does not exist in ubuntu!
<IdleOne> I can't seem to find one, I am still looking for it.
<pleia2> loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> thank you pleia2
<Pici> pleia2: Thanks
<IdleOne> illuminarch: send an email to the LoCo community council at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com . Explain the problems you are seeing in the -br community and they should be able to help you.
<Pici> illuminarch: I suggest copying the IRC council on that as well, irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<illuminarch> Então me diga que é essa pessoa e quem devo contatar, não vou medir esforços e nem dinheiro...afinal não aguento mais os novos usuários do ubuntu serem chamados de noob e ainda trolls! a não ser que isso seja costume da comunidade! AH já mandei emails pra Deus e o mundo e até agora nada foi feito..belissimo isso.
<illuminarch> So tell me who that person is and who do I contact, I will not spare no effort and no money ... after all can not stand most new users of ubuntu being called noob and still trolls! unless this is customary in the community! AH have sent emails to God and the world and so far nothing has been done .. so very beautiful.
<illuminarch> well ... I'll send my last email ... if not resolved I will copy the logs of the conversations and disseminate to all my friends through emails and also orkut and facebook ...
<LjL> it's certainly not customary to call ubuntu users "noobs"
<LjL> illuminarch: instead, copy the logs into the emails you send to the loco council and the irc council
<jussi> illuminarch: please do as asked by IdleOne LjL and Pici.
<IdleOne> illuminarch: loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com and irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com is where you need to send the emails. The council members will contact you soon as they are able to do so. Please keep in mind that it is a holiday weekend and people are just starting to come back to IRC.
<jussi> illuminarch: I am on the IRC council - so we will look at it as soon as we can once you send that email.
 * jussi now heads to bed. 
<topyli> illuminarch: i am sure the channel can be sorted. it's a large and important part of ubuntu
<illuminarch> Friends, this has not happened for months now and asked me to send an email to the board of ubuntu and unfortunately the lack of interest of the board Brazil is huge and disgusting, there is even a channel created with the name of the ignored ubuntu, I think the regents of ubuntu went too far and I do know all this, a pure shame ... shame ...
<LjL> illuminarch: it's very possible, though, that the international boards are different from the brazilian boards
<LjL> so, try it
<illuminarch> I am ashamed when a user has stopped using windows and going to ubuntu and how the channel is released as free support for the community ... the newcomer enters the channel and asks for help when the first response is "try google".
<LjL> that's not a good thing indeed
<illuminarch> Okay thank you all, I'll send the email to both and no doubt return here ... bye ...
<LjL> illuminarch: if you want to write the emails in portuguese, i can try to translate them into english for you
<LjL> illuminarch: (i don't speak portuguese, but i speak italian, so hopefully i can understand enough)
<IdleOne> Italian and Spanish are close enough that I believe you would be able to translate it to Portuguese
<IdleOne> or rather to English
<m4v> illuminarch: have you talked with any ops in -br, did they say anything?
<illuminarch> Is using the google translate to Italian work?
<illuminarch> m4v: The error is that the operators themselves do not look at the IRC channel, has had racism, sexism, whatever you can imagine ... and nothing is done ... when it is called the channel operator he is never online. .. always missing ...
<illuminarch> take a test during the weekend and after 22 hrs of Brazil, entering the channel and read what members say ... I think that's enough!
<LjL> illuminarch: don't use google translate - i'll use it to understand portuguese if i miss some things. but using it to translate the whole text makes a mess
<illuminarch> LjL ok srsrsrs
<LjL> google translate is the best automatic translator available, but it's still bad ;)
<illuminarch> LjL você quer que eu escreva em português ?
<JanC> illuminarch: the problems are in #ubuntu-br or also other channels?
<m4v> illuminarch: yes, I do idle in -br and I can see ops aren't active. I just was wondering if you talked to them.
<LjL> illuminarch: misma cosa para mi, pero tu me entiendes si falo espa-portu-liano? :)
<illuminarch> JanC ubuntu-br
<LjL> illuminarch: hay muitos ubuntu members em #ubuntu-br?
<illuminarch> LjL sim
<MichealH> Could I request a cloak for MootBot-AT, its a meeting bot in #ubuntu-at
<LjL> illuminarch: es que veo que todos los ubuntu members son ops en #ubuntu-br (/msg chanserv access #ubuntu-br list)
<LjL> illuminarch: pues me pregunto si lo sabian :)
<illuminarch> son todos los operadores ?
<illuminarch> no que yo sepa
<LjL> illuminarch: anyone who is ubuntu/member/ has operator access in #ubuntu-br (but i don't know what happens if they try to use it. maybe the "real" operators don't like it)
<illuminarch> solo tenemos dos operadores están etiquetados
<LjL> illuminarch: os operadores son  MarioMeyer Andre_Gondim ayrton Ursinha nictuku e *!*@ubuntu/member/*
<illuminarch> exacto
<illuminarch> no hacen nada
<illuminarch> nada nada nada
<LjL> illuminarch: tu crees que no hacian nada porque tienen otro que hacer, o porque no quieren hacer nada?
<MichealH> topyli: Around?
<topyli> MichealH: yep
<MichealH> topyli: Did you see my request in-channel a few minutes ago?
<illuminarch> LjL como una brasa viene pidiendo ayuda y el operador
<topyli> no. i see it now though
<illuminarch> envia el principiante  a la
<illuminarch> busqueada en google
<MichealH> Also, The Main Channel Op approves :)
<topyli> that's always good :)
<illuminarch> LjL  encuentro que esta misma falta de sentido comun...
<LjL> illuminarch: hmm no es bueno :\ yo ahora quiero estar en el canal y ver que pasa, pero yo no estoy en el IRC council o LoCo Council, asi solo podrè decirlos los que son mis opiniones personales sobre lo que pasa alla. mi consejo para ti es de escribir este email, y pedir que por favor los de los Councils que falen portugues o espanol miren a lo que pasa en el canal para un poco de tiemo
<LjL> tiempo*
<topyli> MichealH: i'm not what to say. the MootBot in -meeting isn't cloaked so i don't have a precedent :)
<topyli> not sure
<MichealH> Wow... even that is not cloaked?
<pleia2> MootBot-UK isn't either
<MichealH> haha. Quick, gets its IP :P
<LjL> illuminarch: i'll say it again in english - i'm going to try being in the channel for a while and seeing what happens there, but i'm not in the IRC or LoCo Council, so all i can do is inform them of my personal opinions on the channel state. my advice for you is to write that email, and ask that those in the Councils that speak Portuguese or Spanish have a look at the situation for some
<LjL> time
<topyli> MichealH: i suppose mootbots aren't too concerned about their privacy :)
<MichealH> hehe Yeah
<MichealH> Unless some random dude trys to hack or DDOS it :/
<MichealH> lol
<topyli> in order to falsify meeting minutes!
<pleia2> MichealH: you really shouldn't depend upon cloaks to defend against your IP being attacked
<MichealH> I know, I was just trying to joke :P
<illuminarch> ok LjL
<MichealH> topyli: lol, falsify them by corrupting them? :P
<topyli> by giving every [ACTION] to topyli :(
<MichealH> Especially on IRCC meetings :P
<MichealH> topyli: What is the verdict?
<MichealH> Wait for others, or?
<topyli> i've asked the others, but they're not around. maybe they emerge tomorrow :)
<MichealH> :)
<MichealH> nhandler is usually around at this time :)
<MichealH> iirc
<topyli> i see no particular reason why i could not be cloaked though
<MichealH> I could get the main op to confirm he wants the bot :)
<MichealH> Or would that not be needed?
<topyli> who owns the bot? him?
<MichealH> me
<topyli> ok your bot, your business. whether the channel owner wants the bot in the channel is his business :)
<MichealH> Okies :)
<nhandler> Need me MichealH / topyli ?
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-26
<IdleOne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<MichealH> topyli: Anyone replied?
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-27
<k1l> also da outet sich hilfsherrif danjou aber las ganz schöner noob
<Fuchs> k1l: falscher Kanal :p
<k1l> yep m(
<MichealH> Can I have permission to put my piespy in #ubuntu-release-party
<MichealH> It will not output to the channel :)
<guntbert> MichealH: what can a piespy be? does it spy on pies? :-))
<MichealH> Nope :P
<MichealH> http://www.jibble.org/piespy/
<MichealH> Social Networking bot
<MichealH> It grabs relationships between people and puts them in a image
<MichealH> This is a output of a quich convosation in #omg!ubuntu!
<MichealH> http://michealh.tk/piespy/omg!ubuntu!/omg!ubuntu!-current.png
<IdleOne> MichealH: join #ubuntu-ops and see what the others say.
<DJones> MichealH: Have you been copying popey's bot :)
<MichealH> Nope :P
<MichealH> I just remembered there was such a thing, my friend uses it :)
<DJones> He's had one doing the same
<popey> i do
<popey> made videos of the last release fun in the channel
<charlie-tca> Who do I contact to get Mootbot-UK into #xubuntu-devel as a meetingbot?
 * popey pokes AlanBell 
<AlanBell> charlie-tca: will sort that out later
<charlie-tca> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-28
<LukasIgnat> hello
<LukasIgnat> when 11.04 will be available to download?
<DJones> LukasIgnat: Its due sometime in the next 14 hours, but there's no set time for release
<tsimpson> sometime within the next ~20 hours-ish
<DJones> You can wait in #ubuntu-release-party for announcements though
<Tm_T> "when ready"
<LukasIgnat> ok thanks
<LukasIgnat> i will wait in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<topyli> Tm_T: that's debian. we release when it's time, ready or not! :)
<Tm_T> topyli: actually no (:
<DJones> Isn't that Arch Linux with its rolling release
<nettezzaumana> hi there
<MichealH> Hi nettezzaumana
<nettezzaumana> we have problem in #ubuntu-cz ... we have troll there, 2 weeks and seems like no-one has +o .. we asked several high ranked ppl like mr. trefny (chief of .cz ubuntu) but with no success
<nettezzaumana> MichealH: logs are in czech but his language is despicable and offensive
<nettezzaumana> and this all happens bloody 2 weeks already
<Pici> nettezzaumana: What is trefny's irc nick?
<nettezzaumana> i've never met him on irc
<Pici> Hm
<nettezzaumana> Pici: i can provide mr trefny's jabber or so or wait .. i'll call him to come here
<Pici> nettezzaumana: Thats not needed at the moment... let me get someone here who can help right now with the issue.
<nettezzaumana> Pici: he'll be here in minute
<nettezzaumana> Pici: give +o to cortex_sk
<nettezzaumana> for example .. it's a good boy
<Pici> nettezzaumana: I've pinged some of the IRC Council people who can grant access in that channel, I personally cannot do it.
<nettezzaumana> cortex_sk: ping .. right
<cortex_sk> O:)
<nettezzaumana> okok
<Pici> It may be a little bit of a wait, they may not be active currently.
<topyli> let's see
<topyli> i'm looking at some logs, with a little help from google
<Pici> topyli: thanks for taking a look
<nettezzaumana> cortex_sk: solved .. seems like he'll be banned soon .. i had a talk with vojta.t and he said that he's working on getting him doomed
<cortex_sk> ty guys
<topyli> you might want to put some people on the access list there :)
<vibhav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600285/
<Logan_> jussi: Hey :)
<jussi> heya
<Logan_> the thing is, if I say commands in here to run, ubottu will report them to #ubuntu-ops
<Logan_> I'll just prefix them with jussi:
<jussi> yeah
<Logan_> jussi: !earth is <alias> googleearth
<Logan_> jussi: !google earth is <alias> googleearth
<kazatel> ..
<kazatel> W8
<kazatel> ubuntu 6%   W8  98%
<Pici> eh?
<m4v> IdleOne: d-coy is permabanned from u-es fyi
<IdleOne> m4v: Then we are going to have issues with him in #u
<IdleOne> he speak any English that you know ?
<m4v> "permabanned" = until he grows up.
<m4v> IdleOne: he should be able, ikonia talked to him once. If he insist with the spanish I believe he's just trying to be a problem.
<IdleOne> ok, thanks for the info
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-29
<Logan_> LjL: why didn't FloodBot1 kick the DCC sender?
<Logan_> seems somewhat odd
<LjL> Logan_: because who cares really? they're banned anyway
<Logan_> heh, true
<Logan_> I'm surprised at how many people still have that vulnerability
<LjL> Logan_: but seriously, kicking would be one more line to put into the send queue. and it's mostly a useless line at that. and we want as little stuff in the send queue as possible.
<LjL> sure i could put it into the slow queue, but.
<Logan_> mmk
<Logan_> LjL: do you know how well Gnome3 works on Natty using that PPA?
<Logan_> I'm considering installing it instead of Unity
<m4v> !gnome3-#ubuntu+1 | Logan_
<m4v> bohh
<Logan_> it's just !gnome3 now
<m4v> it used to wrok..
<Logan_> I had Pici forget the one with the suffix
<LjL> Logan_: i haven't tried it (i don't even have natty), but i did hear rumors it actually broke things for people
<LjL> IdleOne: maybe i could if i had any access :P
<m4v> Logan_: one of our ops is using it, without much trouble afaik. But you know is inestable ..
<Logan_> great, thanks!
<m4v> he also told me that using ppa-purge works in case it breaks stuff. But I wouldn't trust it still. Be ready for reinstall ;)
<arand> I'm wondering if the factoid should specify that it breaks unity, and there is no good safe downgrade path.. Or if that should just be left as implied..
<LjL> i think it should
<LjL> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<m4v> the only downgrade path afaik is « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » but I don't know if it is safe or guaranteed to work
<LjL> !no gnome3 is <reply> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<arand> =) It would be more appropriately named !caveats
<LjL> !gnome3 =~ s/$/ Additionally, they may eat your children and cause demons to come out of your nose./
<m4v> come on, be serious!
<Logan_> hehe
<IdleOne> LjL: added, thank you for your attention to detail.
<IdleOne> especially the demon out the nose part. I was not aware of that
<topyli> trying gnome3 also inevitably makes either unity or gnome-shell suck terribly
<Tm_T> awww
<topyli> at least everyone who has tried both seems to be forced to post "unity sucks, gnome-shell is awesome" or vice versa on twitter
<Tm_T> topyli: then I refuse to test either, I don't like to behave like that
<topyli> yeah, think about the damages to the average quality of free software when entire desktops suddenly start to suck :(
<cdbs> topyli: You don't like Unity/
 * cdbs uses both regularly
<topyli> cdbs: i tried it and it was pretty nice, no complaints based on a short trial
<cdbs> topyli: And what do you say about Gs?
<cdbs> *GS
<topyli> it's quite awesome, but i only tested a live cd. not everything worked
<topyli> i couldn't get wifi to work for example, or change keyboard layouts
<topyli> irc on empathy was also quite amusing :)
<jussi> topyli is a K boy now ;)
<topyli> ktopyli
<MichealH> Kirc :P
 * MichealH was tempted to say 'Kircc" :P
<MichealH> OMG Bugs everywhere
<MichealH> :/
<Fuchs> Pici: since you seem to be online, can I ask you something regarding the #ubuntu+1 channel?
<Pici> Fuchs: sure
<Fuchs> Pici: as far as I am informed you forward people to the regular channel after the new Ubuntu version got released
<Fuchs> Pici: if this is correct: how?  With a regular forward bann, masking all masks with *!*@*?
<Pici> Fuchs: No. The channel is +i +f #ubuntu
<Fuchs> ah, +f, didn't know this one. Thanks, we'll try this out :)
<Pici> Let us know if you need any further help
<Fuchs> We try it right now, I'll come back to you if it doesn't work. But I just found it in the freenode documentation (guess I used the wrong keywords when I tried to find it) now, so I guess we'll find it out.
<Fuchs> Thanks for your help
<Pici> np :)
<GoThatWay> Hello, can someone help me with my problem after the upgrade? I can't see any menu, i only see the desktop and folders in it... :(
<GoThatWay> is it the right channel?
<k1l> GoThatWay: this is not that kind of supportchannel :)  try #ubuntu
<GoThatWay> woops
<GoThatWay> all right thx
<Fuchs> Pici: it worked, thanks
<k1l> or #ubuntu-it for italien
<GoThatWay> thx very much
<arand> I am wondering, there are on and off people zealously discouraging people from upgrading... With little motivation other than personal preference and hearsay...
<arand> In #ubuntu, that is
<topyli> arand: it's off topic to begin with
<arand> Yes, true, I guess, though they will obviously claim that they are "helping", well, I guess it's just a matter of taking the encounters...
<vish> arand: i've been using the !ot for such folks, and asking them to discuss there..
<arand> vish: Yea, that sounds like a good procedure.
<JaredisAwesome> I was trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 last night and my stupidass hit shutdown during the middle of the upgrade. Now whenever I boot its telling me I'm missing some drivers, and that Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode (though i cannot make it past that dialogue). Whenever i try to boot into recovery mode it doesn't seem to fully boot properly either. Is there anything i can do to fix this upgrade? Or should I just do
<Pici> JaredisAwesome: This isn't a support channel, try #ubuntu
<JaredisAwesome> my bad
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-30
<BHXSpecter> wtf? I updated firmware for router and passed the test by changing to port 8001 but I'm still banned from #ubuntu and I did all this yesterday evening :/
<BHXSpecter> definitely been more than 10 minutes now lol
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-01
<Logan_> IdleOne: Thanks for that !classic factoid -  very helpful.
<IdleOne> Logan_: welcome, it was suggested by a user.
<MagicFab> howdy
<MagicFab> just a quick note to inform anyone interested, I just registered #ubuntu-ht (Haiti)
<MagicFab> cheers from Grand Goâve :)
<IdleOne> He did a little more then that. MagicFab is currently in Haiti setting up a school with Ubuntu on donated computers.
<IdleOne> https://picasaweb.google.com/magicfab/HaitiAvril2011#5601078711053429762
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaitianTeam
<IdleOne> pleia2: sorry bout the ping but I just wanted to make sure you saw this. I thought it was Ubuntu news worthy ;)
<m4v> that's so awesome
<Logan_> agreed.
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, rkirti said: karma is foobar
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-23
<jcastro> alanbell, pici, topyli or funkyhat: I would like to consolidate #ubuntu-cloud into #ubuntu-server
<Tm_T> hu, there was -cloud?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> no one really uses it
<Pici> jcastro: I'll go ahead and update the channel modes, change the topic and set it moderated. Then we can just wait for the rest of the folks there to leave, as I'm not keen on kicking 60 people out.
<jcastro> rock and roll, thanks!
<Sidewinder> Ops feelin' their oats, today?
<Myrtti> mmm?
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-24
<Jouke> Hi
<Jouke> ehm hmm, does anyone have experience installing vmware?
<popey> Jouke: probably a question for #ubuntu
<popey> (assuming vmware on ubuntu of course)
<Jouke> Well, vmware on a ubuntu dist sort of
<popey> eh?
<Myrtti> sort of?
<Jouke> Went to channel vmware, thanks for the directions ;)
<Pici> jussi, tsimpson: can we get a ubott* in #ubuntu-release-party?
<tsimpson> Pici: it's there, but you can control ubottu (and most of its clones) yourself ;)
<Pici> tsimpson: I always feel bad about getting ubottu herself into a new channel, I thought that was why we had all the clones.
<tsimpson> well -r-p is only temporary, and because of the clones ubottu has less "stress" then before
<jussi> I think currently ubot5 is the least loaded atm, no?
<tsimpson> probably, but that's because it's (supposed to be) the one that goes in non-ubuntu channels
<Pici> LjL: people are already looking for the releasebot :/
<AlanBell> partybot isn't it?
 * Sidewinder Passes some valium to all the bots; I've a feeling that they're gonna' be busy in the next couple of days. :)
<LjL> Pici: will set it up in a bit, just came home
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-26
<bkerensa> AlanBell: You around?
<AlanBell> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Was just wondering if CoC is being enforce in #ubuntu-release-party
<bkerensa>  :)
<bkerensa> enforced*
<AlanBell> we expect everyone to have a nice time without our normal standards dropping :)
<Tm_T> yeah, was considering some kicking there but let it be this time as noone acted on it at the time...
 * Tm_T had bad hilights in the logs
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-27
<IdleOne> smells like an edit
<zykotick9> i'd like to suggest someone update/modify the !nounity/!notunity factoid to reflect the 12.04 gnome2-like enviroment package gnome-session-fallback
<zykotick9> ;)
<IdleOne> zykotick9: give me the exact factoid the way you think it should be please
<zykotick9> nope sorry, that would be a contribution - and i don't want to do that.  if i can make suggestions to the ubuntu community i will - but i refuse to contribute directly anymore.  sorry.
<zykotick9> IdleOne: <OT> did you attend any of the release parties?
<IdleOne> a suggestion is a contribution
<IdleOne> and no I did not go to the release party.
<zykotick9> true
<IdleOne> so, since you already broke your own rule...
<IdleOne> also, providing support is a contribution
<IdleOne> you are really bad at following rules :P
<zykotick9> well, it's out there.  do with it what you wish.  i've installed 12.04 in a kvm vm and it support virtio ootb which was impressive (previous ubuntu installers didn't like it).  5 years desktop support is a long time.
<zykotick9> Edit Suggestion #2 - !mini doesn't currently point to a 12.04 mini because the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD needs to be updated.
<tsimpson> zykotick9: it's a wiki, edit it
<zykotick9> ;) i'll stop bothering to make suggestion here then.  sorry guys.
<Unit193> ./ubot2 is rather outdated.
<Unit193> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 11.0+build1-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 17450 kB, installed size 36714 kB
<Unit193> ubot2: info firefox
<ubot2> Unit193: firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.12+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 11046 kB, installed size 29844 kB
<Unit193> ubot2: download
<ubot2> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<tsimpson> jpds: ^
<FernandoMiguel> hi
<FernandoMiguel> why is +1 in invite only!?
<FernandoMiguel> I mean, #ubuntu+1
<holstein> its probably dead by now
<holstein> i left earlier today
<FernandoMiguel> holstein: not really
<holstein> its more of a "seasonal" channel
<holstein> FernandoMiguel: ?
<FernandoMiguel> it was having fun with us yesterdat
<FernandoMiguel> *yesterday
<holstein> FernandoMiguel: right.. its not a full time channel
<FernandoMiguel> with a few of us upgrading to 12.10
<holstein> if you're asking.. its a dead channel right now
<DJones> Its normally closed from the release for a couple of weeks until 12.10 updates start getting uploaded
<FernandoMiguel> sure, folks can't join
<holstein> FernandoMiguel: correct... you cant join
<FernandoMiguel> DJones: already was yesterday
<holstein> you would have gotten kicked out by now
<FernandoMiguel> :(
<FernandoMiguel> I miss my +1 buddies :)
<holstein> FernandoMiguel: theres literally nothing going on there... dont worry
<bkerensa> PartyBot muted release party channel
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-28
<bkerensa> IdleOne: release party channel is muted =/
<bkerensa> and some locos are still have parties this weekend
<IdleOne> yes I know it is muted, did you want it unmuted?
<bkerensa> IdleOne: Why would it be muted?
<IdleOne> bkerensa: some people find it fun to abuse the channel after the party is over
<bkerensa> IdleOne: Well the party is not over I thought until all LoCo's complete their release parties
<bkerensa> :D
<IdleOne> you know, that one guy who just won't go home?
<bkerensa> our LoCo is having our party on Sunday :)
<IdleOne> then you may want to use #ubuntu-LOCO-party or something similar where you won't have to deal with those bothersome people who try to cause trouble
<jussi> ubottu: join #ubuntuforums
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-29
<AlanBell> IRC team meeting is now over in #ubuntu-meeting
<cross> hey there
<cross> guys, I'm noob :) ran "tasksel" to install tomcat and after that can't launch Ubuntu
<cross> seems like I've removed Desktop env
<Fuchs> cross: you should try the support channel, #ubuntu
<cross> thanks for notice
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<Logan_> Why is #ubuntu+1 invite-only still?
<m4v> Logan_: it will reopen in a week or so I guess.
<Logan_> Meh, okay.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-22
<smartboyhw> AlanBell, Tm_T Pici funkyHat topyli ping
<funkyHat> smartboyhw: hi
<smartboyhw> funkyHat: Hello. Recently the Ubuntu Community Website is undergoing a rewrite. One of the items we have here is to let people contribute through support.
<smartboyhw> We have an etherpad in http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-support
<smartboyhw> And we would like to invite the IRC Council to add in items such that people know how to contribute via IRC support.
<smartboyhw> ..
<funkyHat> smartboyhw: cool, thanks ⢁)
<smartboyhw> funkyHat: :)
<funkyHat> I am at work at the moment so I can't really spend much time on this right now, but I will try to have a think and log back in this evening or tomorrow. I'm sure the other council members will take a look when they see this
<smartboyhw> funkyHat: Thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-24
<JoseeAntonioR> ubottu: no !isitout is <reply>No, it is not out yet.
<JoseeAntonioR> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it'll be out when it's out, and not a moment sooner!
<genii-around> ubottu: no !isitout is <reply> No, it is not out yet.
<ubottu> I know nothing about !isitout yet, genii-around
 * genii-around kicks the bot
<genii-around> ubottu: no isitout is <reply> No, it is not out yet.
<ubottu> I'll remember that genii-around
<genii-around> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it is not out yet.
 * genii-around goes back to making coffee
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks, genii-around
<genii-around> JoseeAntonioR: You're welcome.
<IdleOne> IRCC need some help in #ubuntu-on-air qwertyuioppo is spamming empty lines and now join/part spamming
<IdleOne> Fuchs: he has stopped for now but if you could hang around that would be great
<Fuchs> will do :)
<IdleOne> thanks
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<Fuchs> IdleOne: as soon as I see it doing something, yes. Before that: no
<Fuchs> aside from that, the +b should match it seems
<Fuchs> so it can neither talk nor part/rejoin
<IdleOne> cool
<Fuchs> poke me if that is wrong.
<IdleOne> will do
<Fuchs> JoseeAntonioR: I was so free and banned a spammer in #ubuntu-on-air with +b *!5232b729@gateway/web/*     you appear to be set as the founder, you might want to review / remove this when no longer needed
<Fuchs> the ban matches all web ircs coming from that host, in theory at least
<Fuchs> (or whoever of the local operators cares / handles these)
<Fuchs> as a minor sidenote, it might be a good idea to have some active ops around when you schedule these
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> From your mouth to the IRCGods ears
<Myrtti> sound a bit like an issue I heard talked about on a Google+ Hangout some time ago, which involved an Alan, a Jussi and one Bacon.
<Myrtti> and I think the point was made by a Jussi few times over.
<Myrtti> this is also the reason why we can't have nice things.
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> Sad but true
<IdleOne> lol he thought you're a troll
<IdleOne> well, he wasn't far off :P
<Fuchs> I should kickbann him :(
<IdleOne> hahahaha
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-25
<JoseeAntonioR> Fuchs: hey, just seen this, will check in a minute
<JoseeAntonioR> Fuchs: I think I'll remove this last one, and will see if he pops up next time, I can put it back :) thanks for your help!
<Fuchs> You're welcome. From what I get this is usually held on Wednesday evenings at the same time, so ensuring that there are at least some ops would be neat. While we can see what clearly is spam, we have no idea how that channel is handled (seems to be a bit special), so we won't be able to help much
<Quintasan> AlanBell: Hi, would it be possible to have MootBot join #ubuntu-pl-loco?
<AlanBell> Quintasan: should be there now
<Quintasan> AlanBell: Thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-27
<elfy> good day - is there anyone in here can drop meetbot into #ubuntuforums for me before sunday 1900utc - FC are having to have a meeting in there and would like the bot if possible - thanks
<AlanBell> elfy: is that #ubuntuforums or #ubuntu-forums?
<elfy> #ubuntuforums
<AlanBell> it should be there now
<elfy> I mucked up booking ubuntu-meeting so had to change rooms
<elfy> yep - thanks AlanBell
<AlanBell> cool
<elfy> shouldn't need to use it again once we've finished on Sunday - what's the best way to remove it - ask or kick it?
<AlanBell> give me a shout and I will tell it to part
<elfy> k - thanks AlanBell - have a good weekend
<DJones> Anybody know who is responsible for the askubuntu.com website? Just found a broken link in an answer re 13.04 workspaces
<pianogmx> is this the channel where I can learn how to request a hostmask?
<Myrtti> I was going to say that it depends on what kind of cloak you're after
<Myrtti> but then I realised that because I'm asking it, it doesn't really matter
<Myrtti> yes, you can
<Myrtti> first you need to register and identify to the services though
<pianogmx> ive done that
<Myrtti> you're not identified
<pianogmx> forgot to login...
<pianogmx> now i am
<Myrtti> so what kind of cloak are you after?
<pianogmx> anything that spoofs my information that is on my whois
<pianogmx> im not very educated about the kinds of cloaks other than i want a cloak
<Myrtti> you do know that a cloak isn't a fool proof method of doing that?
<pianogmx> i understand
<Myrtti> if you join channels before identifying the hostname is shown
<Myrtti> if you want absolute certainty, you need tor
<pianogmx> tor...
<pianogmx> "googles"
<Myrtti> either way, if your client can do SASL identification, then you're identified as the connection is formed
<Myrtti> so even the normal cloak would work in 99.9999% of cases if you use sasl
<pianogmx> Myrtti: thanks for showing me software....
<pianogmx> checking it out right now
<pianogmx> okay I want a "ubuntu/member/nickname" cloak
<pianogmx> i have my launchpad profile also setup
<pianogmx> who can help me
<DJones> pianogmx: Its the IRCC who give out the cloaks to people who've been accepted for Ubuntu membership
<DJones> Assuming you've already been accepted, if you wait around here, one of them will be along at some point to verify your membership
<pianogmx> ok thx
<pianogmx> i take it the OPs are afaik...
<AlanBell> what is your launchpad profile pianogmx
<pianogmx> https://launchpad.net/~pianogmz7
<AlanBell> ok, so you are not an Ubuntu Member, but if you ask in #freenode they will be able to supply an unaffiliated cloak
<pianogmx> huh... how do you become an ubuntu member?
<Fuchs> pianogmx: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<pianogmx> is there a channel in which i can find something I can do to contribute to ubuntu?
<pianogmx> i love ubuntu a lot...
<pianogmx> Fuchs: i just saw that just now
<pianogmx> AlanBell: is there some people I can talk to see how I can help the ubuntu project?
<holstein> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<pianogmx> okay thanks
<holstein> pianogmx: do you play piano?
<pianogmx> holstein: its a metaphor to when I am typing on the computer... lol
<pianogmx> i would love to play piano again though.
<pianogmx> i am going to school for graphics design... my graphics kinda suck but I think i can contribute in the #ubuntu-devel or #kubuntu-devel...
<holstein> i was going to try and recruit you for ubuntustudio :)
<holstein> pianogmx: most teams have wiki pages with roadmaps.. sometimes there arent even team memebers free to tell you how to help out.. your patience is appreciated
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-28
<elfy> AlanBell: when you're about - you can get meetingology to part from #ubuntuforums - thanks for helping :)
<elfy> thanks AlanBell
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-21
<rpadovani> Hey :-) Someone could change my clock from ubuntu/member/webbyit to ubuntu/member/rpadovani, please?
<rww> Pici: cloak change request up above
<rww> LPID is https://launchpad.net/~rpadovani
<AlanBell> rpadovani: I will request the change
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-22
<MooDoo> hello all
<uwotmate> ubuntu irc ops channel ??? wtf
<Pricey> Hey uwotmate, what's up?
<uwotmate> why would irc ops gather here
<uwotmate> either that or I'm confusing ubuntu operators "in irc" with IRCops of IRC who also use ubuntu
<uwotmate> are you also vegetarians ?
<niko> cannibal here
<uwotmate> would u eat someone from your own family ?
<uwotmate> that sounds unfair
<MooDoo> ???
<uwotmate> someone's cannibal, the other one is confused
<uwotmate> wats up with you doges
<Pricey> uwotmate: Yes.
<jussi> uwotmate: dude, sounds like you havent slept for a while. :D whats up? need a hand with something?
<nigelb> part
<nigelb> gah
<MooDoo> yay
<rpadovani> rww, AlanBell, thanks
<AlanBell> rpadovani: looks like nobody got to it, I will poke them again
<Pricey> AlanBell: ubuntu/member/rpadovani for rpadovani?
<Pici> Pricey: please.
<Pricey> Pici: sorted
<Pici> thanks :)
<optrusty> hey guys I want to know when are our irc applications read
<Pici> optrusty: We're still working on getting some straggling IRCC members to place their votes.
<optrusty_> thx for info
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-23
<rpadovani> Pricey, thanks :-)
<IdleOne> Why does the IRCC have to request a account name change on the cloak?
<Pici> IdleOne: we don't.
<IdleOne> Pici: so why did you "ircc" have to request/approve the cloak change?
<Pici> IdleOne: because it was a change of a cloak.
<IdleOne> right but the part that changed was the part used for the account name
<Pici> cloaks don't need to contain the account name.
<IdleOne> but that is usually how ubuntu/member cloaks are, with the account name
<Pici> Correct.
<IdleOne> So again, why did it need approval?
<Pici> What if someone changed their account name to something unfamily friendly
<Pici> its a valid account, but not something that we'd really like to advertise as being Ubuntu related.
<IdleOne> Pici: These are ubuntu members. They have signed the CoC. if they did that I would hope that there membership status gets reviewed.
<Pici> IdleOne: It is freenode's polic that every affiliated cloak change requires the GC's approval.
<Pici> (unless they are removing the cloak from themselves)
<IdleOne> There we go. that is all I wanted to know. it is not an Ubuntu IRC policy.
<IdleOne> thank you :)
<MooDoo> hello all
<Unit193> Jello all.
<IdleOne> yellow all
<MooDoo> smart arses :D
<IdleOne> toot toot
<Unit193> *Gasp* How did he know?!
 * jussi shoots IdleOne in the foot
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-24
<MooDoo> hello all
<rww> howdy
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-25
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-26
<MooDoo> howdy all
#ubuntu-irc 2015-04-21
<Unit193> As per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels, #lubuntu-devel has been created and will now be used for development/QA discussions.
<Pici> Unit193: Looks good.  Just remember to put it on the channel list wiki page
<Unit193> Yeah, thought about that one..
#ubuntu-irc 2015-04-22
<AlanBell> popey: you want to do stuff with udsbotu?
<popey> was just talking about it with DJones
<popey> is that what it is?
<AlanBell> yeah, it is a tsimpson bot
<genii> Mystery solved ;)
<popey> what do we need to do to "make it happen"?
<AlanBell> just looking at the config file :0
<popey> heh
<AlanBell> apparently I have admin
<popey> super stuff.
<AlanBell> all I need now is my password
<AlanBell> hello udsbotu :)
<AlanBell> popey: my wish is it's command
<popey> \o/
<popey> AlanBell: I can clarify the list of channels it needs to be in a littler later today. Thanks.
<AlanBell> udsbotu: list UdsCal
<udsbotu> now, schedule, showevents, showtopic, time, and topic
<popey> mhall119: ^ see AlanBell :)
<popey> AlanBell: mhall119 says we have an API to make this all easier
<mhall119> I do
<mhall119> AlanBell: http://summit.ubuntu.com/api/room/?summit__name=uos-1505
<AlanBell> udsbotu: channels
<udsbotu> Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<AlanBell> mhall119: all done
<mhall119> AlanBell: thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2015-04-26
<NoCode> Hi. Few questions about the bot. Anyone around?
<benonsoftware> NoCode: What questions do you have?
<NoCode> I'm wondering what has been enabled to use pipe commands.
<benonsoftware> NoCode: I would assume that it's the Encyclopedia plugin is what you want to look into.
<NoCode> "!test | NoCode" for example. So with such a command, the bot would reply the factoid back to the user. "Ubottu: Success!" The factoid being, "!test is <reply> Success!".
<Unit193> It's a factoid bot.
<NoCode> !COC | NoCode
<ubottu> NoCode, please see my private message
<NoCode> I remember years ago there were two different types of pipes. | would provide the factoid to the user whereas > would reply to the user *in* query.
<benonsoftware> NoCode: If you're looking for the code for it, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel/files/head:/Encyclopedia/ is where it lies.
<NoCode> benonsoftware, Thanks a lot. I'll look into that.
<NoCode> Anyway, thanks a lot. Tell Topyli I said Hi. (it's J-_) I kinda miss that dude. Cheers.
<Unit193> It does, '|' addresses whereas '>' PMs.
#ubuntu-irc 2016-04-27
<Unit193> dax: Hmm.  Want to make nicksetup less cloak centric, in light of -ot requirements?
<nigelb> Unit193: I had a memo from you. Happy to give up my Ubuntu cloak. I'm surprised I still had it. I haven't been a member for a long time :)
<nigelb> Unit193: Let me know if you need anything from me or if it's automatic/something from your end.
<persia> Good day.  I was reminded that I still have an Ubuntu cloak: could someone switch me to unaffiliated, or is that something I need to request on #freenode?
<Fuchs> either should work
<Fuchs> you could poke uptime who is on /stats p, if it is for your own cloak, you technically don't need the IRCC
<downtime> a service that comes to you
<downtime> persia: You've been switched to unaffiliated
<Fuchs> don't forget the service to the GC though,
<Fuchs> as they need to remove some lolpad groups etc.
<persia> downtime: thank you
<hggdh> Fuchs: already done for persia
<nhandler> I wonder what happened to those old scripts that I think tsimpson wrote to sync the LP groups with reality
<Fuchs> hopefully they diaf  (I might not be terribly fond of automatisms)
<nhandler> Eh, they weren't that bad. And they helped clean up a ton of cruft that accumulated over the years.
<Unit193> nhandler: Mind doing the same for nigelb?  (See backlog.)
 * nhandler scrolls
<nhandler> Unit193: Done
<Unit193> nhandler: Thanks.
<genii> hggdh: Apparently my Ubuntu Membership expired recently. I'm supposed to poke you about it...
<k1l> sorry genii, but you are out!
<Unit193> And stay out!
<hggdh> genii: I hear you
<Unit193> Oooh hggdh is nicer than me.
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> genii: what is your LP id?
<Sebastien> so yeah, i was wondering about that: https://launchpad.net/~seblemery
<Sebastien> Does this makes me a Ubuntu member?
<Unit193> Nope.
<Sebastien> and im an @ on #ubuntu-qc
<Unit193> ~ubuntumembers
<Sebastien> ok
<k1l> !mmembership
<k1l> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<genii> hggdh: One sec, work got busy...
<Sebastien> yeah, all i did was a "meetup" a like 10 yrs ago in my small town's bingo local
<Sebastien> lol
<Unit193> He's going to say http://launchpad.net/~mystic-scientist though.
<genii> hggdh: https://launchpad.net/~mystic-scientist
<hggdh> genii: were you a member via a team? I cannot find you directly under ubuntumembers
<genii> hggdh: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2011-June/001316.html
<genii> I think through IRC Team
<hggdh> genii: <shrug/> could not find the team, so I added you directly.
<hggdh> so... welcome back
<Unit193> hggdh: He was at least on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-members/+members
<hggdh> Unit193: yes, but his membership there expired in 2014, so I guess this was not the team
 * genii throws confetti around and gives hggdh a big hug
<Unit193> Yeah, saw.  Fun times.
 * hggdh hugs genii back, while wondering which team would it have been
<genii> hggdh: I got my membership through the Ubuntu IRC team originally ( the first one to do so, apparently), as the ubuntu-irc archive link I posted shows within
<hggdh> genii: yes; but ubuntu-irc-team (lp:/~ubuntu-irc) has been deactivated
<Unit193> Getting some decent responses at least, though.
<hggdh> Unit193: responses about what?
<Unit193> hggdh: Expired membership, 3 changes today (2 changed cloaks.)
<hggdh> genii: anyway, trying to find out which team you had your membership under is is anal retentiveness on my part... if you were a member, all you need is to ask for it
<hggdh> and you did
 * genii gets back to making a fresh pot of coffee now
<Unit193> genii: What'd you think I was drinking? ;)
<hggdh> Unit193: cool. Some time later on we will have to ask staff to move all affected cloaks to unaffiliated
<Unit193> hggdh: Easiest way would be for him to search gmail. :P
<Unit193> hggdh: Trying to give as much time as I can.  Though yes.  Might be good to get a dump from them and sync that to LP too, though there's got to be a ton. :/
<hggdh> yeah. But, then, I have lost my email more times than I wish to think of, so he might have lost his as well
<hggdh> Unit193: nhandler offered, some time ago, to help us on this
<Sebastien> how do you lose an email...
<Sebastien> i never understood this
<hggdh> Sebastien: I meant email archives. I used to go back to 1991
<Sebastien> i have the same email since ever, never lost it, i even tried to lost it, but it always came back :p
<Sebastien> yeah, my gmail is at 6% capacity, and i never deleted anything.
<Sebastien> ever
 * nhandler reads up
<hggdh> yep. But I have changed emails a lot (until I got gmail during its beta); so I have backups in diskettes, then CDs, then DVDs, then I moved and all of it was lost in the move...
<dax> i throw my email out after 2 years
<hggdh> nhandler: this is about cleaning up stale Ubuntu cloaks
<nhandler> Ah, yep. Let me know and I'd be glad to help :)
<Unit193> hggdh: And while he's at it, channels.
<hggdh> nhandler: we are starting on the process from our side, then we will ask your help on finding all current cloaks, and matching them with our
<hggdh> *ours
<hggdh> Unit193: good move :)
<nhandler> hggdh: Can do
#ubuntu-irc 2016-04-29
<cariboo907> I've changed my user nmae to cariboo, launchpad acoount is https://launchpad.net/~cariboo
<cariboo907> That should be user name :)
<elky> cariboo907: do you have the nick cariboo on freenode?
<dax> cariboo907: /nick cariboo; /msg nickserv group
<dax> should be fine after that i think, though i don't make the rules around here :)
<cariboo907> I'll give it a try
<elky> sigh.
<dax> sometimes people are bad at instructions
<cariboo907> It didn't seem to work
<elky> cariboo907: in the box where you're typing, type: /nick cariboo
<dax> that's because you quit instead of doing /nick cariboo and then /msg nickserv group
<elky> ok now do: /msg nickserv group
<dax> elky: done
<cariboo> Thanks you
<dax> elky: c seems active, might wanna PM them
<dax> and let them PM user
<dax> since... yeah
<Unit193> He quit.
<dax> then c can memoserv *shrug*
<Unit193> Or wait a couple minutes, I bet he's coming back online.
<hep7> hello
<hep7> why i cannot join ubuntu channel?
<hep7> ?
<jeremy31> I am requesting a cloak https://launchpad.net/~wa113y3s
<Unit193> e: Poke.
<e> Unit193: sup
<Unit193> e: Can you cloak this fine fella with ubuntu/member/jeremy31 ?
<e> jeremy31 - Unit193 all done
<Unit193> e: Sweet, thanks.
<Unit193> jeremy31: Congrats.
<jeremy31> Thanks e and Unit193
#ubuntu-irc 2016-04-30
<Sebastien> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks the links in the top are out of date :)
 * agile_geek leave
<Kilos> good evening everyone, can i reguest and ubuntu log bot for #ubuntu-africa please
<Kilos> s/and/an
<hggdh> Unit193: ^
<hggdh> and hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi hggdh you well?
<hggdh> Kilos: life is good :-)
<Kilos> :D
<hggdh> although I dimly remember something about logging been done by Canonical. Will wait for wiser minds to confirm/deny
<Kilos> ty, i am near to falling asleep here
<hggdh> Kilos: go ahead and sleep, whenever one of them appears in, we already know what you need
<Kilos> thank you very much
<Unit193> hggdh: Yep, rt@ubuntu for that.
#ubuntu-irc 2017-04-24
<jbicha> hi, ubot in #ubuntu-hardened has not been working for several weeks, could you reset it or whatever? thanks
<Pici> Unit193: Can you take a look ^ it looks like ubot9 is the one that is in #ubuntu-hardened
<krytarik> That's just the monitoring one though.
<Pici> oh, 5 is there
 * Pici looks
<Pici> jbicha: should be good now
<jbicha> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2017-04-29
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<Unit193> chatter29: Nope.
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
#ubuntu-irc 2017-04-30
<hggdh> today is the last day to vote for the IRCC slots. If you are elegible for voting, you should have received an email from CIVS.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-04-26
<fabio_cc> Hi, in #ubuntu-it an operator kicked by mistake ubuntulog. Can you rejoin ubuntulog to #ubuntu-it ?
<Unit193> fabio_cc: Canonical controls that, you'll either have to poke someone in -sysadmin or email rt.
<fabio_cc> ok Unit193, thank you
<fabio_cc> bye Unit193, bye all
<Unit193> Bye.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-04-22
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !xchat is delete please, as it seems xchat is back from the dead http://metadata.ftp-master.debian.org/changelogs/main/x/xchat/unstable_changelog
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !xauthority is <reply> If the .Xauthority file in your home directory has the wrong permissions (usually due to misuse of sudo), you may be unable to log in. To fix, change to a virtual terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F3, log in with your normal username and password, run "sudo rm  ~/.Xauthority*" and then reboot.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-04-23
<dax> Eickmeyer: factoid done
<Eickmeyer> dax: Thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2019-04-24
<Eickmeyer> dax: Now that I reread it, I think it needs an amendment.
<dax> no worries, throw the text in here and i'll update it
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports is <reply> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<dax> ubottu: no, ubuntustudio-backports is <reply> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<Eickmeyer> Thanks, ubottu
<Eickmeyer> hehe
<Unit193> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Eickmeyer> dax: Thanks. :)
<Unit193> Eickmeyer: I take it you've seen the page that most closely resembles ubottu documentation?
<Eickmeyer> Unit193: Yes, I have. hggdh showed me.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-04-25
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said: !root is <reply> By default on Ubuntu the root password is not set, and the root account is not supposed to be logged into directly. Instead, use `sudo` to temporarily escalate your privilege. For more info, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo .
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !#ubuntu+1 is Eoan Eanimal is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !eoan is Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Eanimal) is the 31th release of Ubuntu, support only in #ubuntu+1
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !eanimal is Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Eanimal) is the 31th release of Ubuntu, support only in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> eoan
<Pici> thats a dumb name
<Pici> thats not even the name... only Eoan has been announced so far
<dax> Pici: yeah, i already mentioned I was planning on waiting until they figured out an animal name *shrug*
<dax> (just added Eoan to +1 because i was in the /topic anyway)
<dax> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
 * dax chuckles and leaves it alone
<Eickmeyer> dax: I agree. <3 the Matrix reference.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-04-26
<Eickmeyer> The edit I just made for !rt is to correct a spelling mistake.
<hggdh> Eickmeyer: already fixed, thanks due to dax
<dax> gotta go fast
<Eickmeyer> Fast dax is fast!
 * Eickmeyer will be out most of the weekend, available sporadically.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-04-27
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !tty is <reply> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<hggdh> ^ done
#ubuntu-irc 2020-04-21
<HacKDarK> I'm here
<el> hi HacKDarK :)
<HacKDarK> hi
<el> we're looking into the situation now :)
<HacKDarK> Look, this may sound strange, but I can prove what I say.
<el> not strange at all. there was just a massive nickserv cleanup so we were expecting this
<HacKDarK> Looking for INFO on the channel, ok? the email is mine.
<HacKDarK> The topic was put by me, and I am registered in UBUNTU-UY. I have had that channel for more than 5 years.
<housecat> HacKDarK: please edit the description field on https://launchpad.net/~hackdark/+edit to include "I own the nickserv account HacKDarK on freenode" so we can verify you're the same person that used to own the account.
<HacKDarK> ok, 1 min
<HacKDarK> done
<el> yep noted we're working on it now
<housecat> HacKDarK: alrighty, I've added founder access for you on #ubuntu-uy, so you should be all set now.
<housecat> ChanServ commands should now work as they used to, including opping up with /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-uy
<HacKDarK> Thank you housecat
#ubuntu-irc 2020-04-23
<xnox> I need to regain ops powers on a channel. I've contacted the original admin and he seems to be not on irc anymore.
<xnox> do we have freenode admins who i can discuss this with?
<dax> xnox: which channel?
<xnox> Can I msg you in private msg?
<dax> yes
#ubuntu-irc 2020-04-24
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !ubuntu+1 is <reply> Groovy Gorilla is the codename for Ubuntu 20.10. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.
<housecat> groovy gorilla huh
<housecat> RIP my wishes regarding Gutsy Gibbon v2
<housecat> yeah, looks legit
<housecat> !+#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> <reply> $curDevelLong is the codename for Ubuntu $curDevelNum. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.
<housecat> ubottu: config plugins.encyclopedia.curDevel Groovy
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> housecat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<housecat> ubottu: config plugins.encyclopedia.curDevelLong Groovy Gorilla
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> housecat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<housecat> ubottu: config plugins.encyclopedia.curDevelNum 20.10
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> housecat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<housecat> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Groovy Gorilla is the codename for Ubuntu 20.10. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.
<housecat> !19.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) is the 31st release of Ubuntu, supported until July 2020. Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<housecat> !-19.10
<ubottu> 19.10 aliases: eoan, ermine - added by dax on 2019-05-07 15:02:45 - last edited by dax on 2019-10-17 17:30:11
<housecat> ubottu: 20.10 is <reply> Ubuntu 20.10 (Groovy Gorilla) will be the 33rd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for release October 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GroovyGorilla/ReleaseSchedule ). Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, housecat
<housecat> ubottu: groovy is <alias> 20.10
<ubottu> I'll remember that, housecat
<housecat> ubottu: gorilla is <alias> 20.10
<ubottu> I'll remember that, housecat
<ubot93> In #ubuntustudio-offtopic, Eickmeyer said: !20.10 is <reply> Ubuntu 20.10 (Groovy Gorilla) will be the 33rd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for release October 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GroovyGorilla/ReleaseSchedule ). Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<Eickmeyer> ubot93 needs love.
<housecat> yeah, variables need updating separately on the clones
<housecat> Unit193: we got a devel codename ^
 * housecat looks up who owns the other ones
<housecat> oh, that's easy
<housecat> Pici: ^
<Eickmeyer> housecat: If it's any consolation (I just read the backscroll) I thought "Glorious Gnu" would've been very apt.
<Unit193> Already updated ubot93.
<Unit193> `config plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevelLong
<ubot93> Groovy Gorilla
<Unit193> Set nearly 3 hours ago. :P
<Eickmeyer> Unit193: It's not taking.
<Eickmeyer> Just tried in #ubuntustudio-offtopic.
<housecat> ubot93: #ubuntu+1
<housecat> oh, that's !20.10, somehow i read it as the !ubuntu+1 factoid
<Eickmeyer> ubot93: !20.10
<Eickmeyer>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Unit193> Eickmeyer: It "took" fine, the factoid sync's off of ubottu, I don't manually add and update every one. :P  Wait ~6 minutes.
<Eickmeyer> ubot93: ack
<Eickmeyer> Unit193: ack
<Eickmeyer> Sometimes I tab-complete faster than my eyes can see.
<housecat> Unit193: yeah, my bad, i misread and assumed it was a different problem from what it actually was
<Unit193> That's fine, there's several moving parts after all.
<Unit193> housecat: Hah, "i should probably wait for the archive to open before i poke about that" - I already set #lubuntu-devel to gorilla, so it's broken until tomorrow. :3
<housecat> lol
#ubuntu-irc 2020-04-25
<hggdh> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Groovy Gorilla is the codename for Ubuntu 20.10. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.
<Unit193> ...Wow, that is crappy.  They're redirecting the release schedule on the wiki to some crappy discourse post.
<dax> YEP
<dax> i mean i can't blame them that much, the wiki is slow as hecc
<dax> but it was a bit of a surprise
<Unit193> The wiki is faster than it used to be.
<dax> that's good. been a while since i tried to edit it
<Unit193> I can login without waiting minutes then having it time out.
<Unit193> Regardless, thanks for getting to ubottu/y/gg before I had to. :P
